# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Περί πίεσης και ρευστών

## Ste7ios

Άσχετη ερώτηση με τα ηλεκτρονικά αλλά είμαι σίγουρος οτι κάποιος θα ξέρει.

Έστω οτι έχουμε δυο σωλήνες γεμάτες υγρό, ίδιας διαμέτρου, συνδεδεμένες παράλληλα και ασκείται μια πίεση Α απο ένα έμβολο Χ, μεταδίδοντας την όποια δύναμη σε άλλα έμβολα στο άκρο της κάθε σωλήνας (ψ & Ζ).

Με την ίδια ασκούμενη πίεση Α από το έμβολο Χ, αν αφαιρεθεί η μία σωλήνα, η πίεση που ασκείται στο εναπομείναντα έμβολο (π.χ. Ψ) αλλάζει ή παραμένει ίδια;


Νομίζω το 2ο αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος...

----------


## tsimpidas

η πίεση ειναι η ιδια,,εφόσον το ενεργητικό έμβολο εχει παντα την ιδια διάμετρο και 
την ιδια δύναμη που το κινει εμπρος, οταν τα παθητικά έμβολα εχουν τερματίσει,,

οταν κινούνται η πίεση διαιρείται 
αναλογα τον 
αριθμό και την αντίσταση των παθητικών εμβόλων,,

----------


## Ste7ios

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ tsimpidas.

Άρα αν κατάλαβα σωστά, αφαιρώντας το ένα απο τα δυο παθητικά έχεις διπλασιασμό της δύναμης.

----------


## tsimpidas

ναι,, αν πχ εχουμε 100bar στο ενεργητικο και εχουμε 4 παθητικα τοτε εχουμε απο 25bar σε καθε παθητικο που κινηται,,
οταν ενα απο αυτα τερματισει 
τοτε την δυναμη του και τον ογκο υγρου του την περνουν τα υπολυπα,, 

ετσι αν εχουμε δυο παθητικα και το ενα ''κοκαλωσει'' το αλλο κινηται με την διπλασια δυναμη + ταχυτητα.

----------


## Ste7ios

Ωραία, ευχαριστώ.

Η απορία ξεκίνησε από συζήτηση για το Honda SH300 scooter που στα πρόσφατα μοντέλα αφαίρεσαν τα συνδεμένα φρένα, δηλαδή πατώντας το πίσω (ένα έμβολο), από ένα σημείο και μετά ενεργοποιούσαν και ένα τρίτο μικρότερο της μπροστινής δαγκάνας, με αποτέλεσμα το πίσω τώρα να είναι πιο δυνατό και να κλειδώνει εύκολα ο πίσω τροχός.

Μου κάνει εντύπωση να μην προσάρμοσαν ανάλογα το έμβολο της μανέτας και της δαγκάνας, να έχουν κάνει τέτοια πατάτα... Ίσως καταλάβω τι παίζει από τα part numbers αν και δεν δίνουν τα specs τους.

----------


## tsimpidas

μπορει να ειχαν πρόβλημα στην εξαερωση του κυκλωματος. 

πάντως τα δικυκλα σταματάνε με 75% στο μπροστινό φρένο και μονο 25% στο πισω,,

τα δισκόφρενα στο πισω τροχο για μενα δεν προσφέρουν κατι καλύτερο απο τα ταμπουρά που ειχαν παλια.

----------


## DGeorge

Καλό μεσημέρι παίδες!
Προσωπικά ζαλίστηκα από τη σπαζοκεφαλιά, κι αποτέλεσμα δεν έβγαζα. ...Διότι, μεταξύ άλλων, καλέ μου φίλε tsimpidas, όπως τα περιγράφει, εκτός από το πρώτο έμβολο το οποίο ασκεί την πίεση Α, τα υπόλοιπα δεν γνωρίζουμε αν κινούνται, ή όχι!
Όπως και νά'χει, πάει πολύς καιρός, που έχω κόψει λεπτομερείς διπλωματικές σχέσεις με την Υδρομηχανική. οπότε.... Λυπάμαι!

----------


## Ste7ios

> μπορει να ειχαν πρόβλημα στην εξαερωση του κυκλωματος. 
> 
> πάντως τα δικυκλα σταματάνε με 75% στο μπροστινό φρένο και μονο 25% στο πισω,,
> 
> τα δισκόφρενα στο πισω τροχο για μενα δεν προσφέρουν κατι καλύτερο απο τα ταμπουρά που ειχαν παλια.



Ναι καθώς μεταφέρεται το βάρος μπροστά... Το πίσω μέρος έχει την τάση να σηκωθεί και ελαφρώνει, οπότε δεν πατάει καλά. Οι πιο τολμηροί κάνουν endo!  :Very Happy: 

Και αυτό παίζει ανάλογα πόσο ισορροπημένη είναι η μηχανή, πόσο μπροστά ή πόσο πίσω βρίσκεται το κέντρο βάρους της.

Στο Piaggio MP3 που έχει αρκετό βάρος μπροστά, μου ξεκόλλαγε εύκολα το πίσω εκτός και αν πήγαινα δικάβαλο, ακόμη και σε στροφές. Στο Honda NC700 κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## Ste7ios

> Καλό μεσημέρι παίδες!
> Προσωπικά ζαλίστηκα από τη σπαζοκεφαλιά, κι αποτέλεσμα δεν έβγαζα. ...Διότι, μεταξύ άλλων, καλέ μου φίλε tsimpidas, όπως τα περιγράφει, εκτός από το πρώτο έμβολο το οποίο ασκεί την πίεση Α, τα υπόλοιπα δεν γνωρίζουμε αν κινούνται, ή όχι!
> Όπως και νά'χει, πάει πολύς καιρός, που έχω κόψει λεπτομερείς διπλωματικές σχέσεις με την Υδρομηχανική. οπότε.... Λυπάμαι!



Sorry, ένα σχεδιάκι θα βοηθούσε αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι που να ταίριαζε...

----------


## tsimpidas

> Καλό μεσημέρι παίδες!
> Προσωπικά ζαλίστηκα από τη σπαζοκεφαλιά, κι αποτέλεσμα δεν έβγαζα. ...Διότι, μεταξύ άλλων, καλέ μου φίλε tsimpidas, όπως τα περιγράφει, εκτός από το πρώτο έμβολο το οποίο ασκεί την πίεση Α, τα υπόλοιπα δεν γνωρίζουμε αν κινούνται, ή όχι!
> Όπως και νά'χει, πάει πολύς καιρός, που έχω κόψει λεπτομερείς διπλωματικές σχέσεις με την Υδρομηχανική. οπότε.... Λυπάμαι!



λοιπων, ειναι απλο,, παει πιεση ανα τετραγωνικό εκατοστό[ή χιλιοστο] επιφανείας του παθητικού εμβολου

αν ειχαμε συνδεσει εν σειρα το πισω φρενο και το εμπρος και η επιφανια του εμβολου της δαγκάνας εμπρος 
ειχε 75 τετραγωνικα χιλιοστα εμβαδο επιφανιας εμβολου και της πισω δαγκανας ειχε 25 τετραγωνικά χιλιοστά εμβαδο
τοτε 
τα 100 bar της αντλιας θα μοιράζονταν κατα 75 bar εμπρός και 25 bar πισω και ετσι θα είχαμε *τέλειο φρενάρισμα* με μια μονο αντλια οπως στα αυτοκινητα.

αυτοι [η honda] θα ειχε λογικα καποια προβλήματα εξαέρωσης του κυκλώματος ή οι χρηστες να μην 
μπορουσαν 
να κανουν αρκετα σπορ οδήγηση [βλεπε παντιες-και edo ] και ετσι έβαλε ξεχωριστά το καθε φρενο 
για πιο σπορ οδήγηση.

----------


## Ste7ios

Κανένα τέτοιο πρόβλημα. Η εξαέρωση είναι πανέυκολη. Δεν έχει πολυπλοκότητες όπως στα BMW.

Τα συνδιασμένα φρένα της Honda (C-ABS) έχουν ως εξής.

Η μπροστινή δαγκάνα έχει τρία έμβολα. Τα δυο στις άκρες δουλεύουν αυτόνομα μόνο απο τη μανέτα του μπροστινού.

Η πίσω δαγκάνα έχει ένα έμβολο που δουλεύει όταν πατάς το πεντάλ. Αν η πίεση που ασκείς στο πεντάλ ξεπεράσει κάποιο όριο, ενεργοποιείται και το μεσαίο της μπροστινής, βοηθώντας λίγο το πίσω, και μειώνοντας το βύθισμα. Αν δεν πιέσεις την μανέτα τα άλλα δυο της μπροστινής παραμένουν αμέτοχα.

Από το ‘13 και μετά άρχισαν να το αφαιρούν.

Πιθανώς είδαν ότι το όφελος ήταν δυσανάλογο του κόστους... Ή απλά πολύ μικρό.

Ομολογουμένος αν ξέρεις να φρενάρεις, κανένα σύστημα δεν μπορεί να βοηθήσει αρκετά την ιδιαίτερη φύση του δικύκλου...



Στο Dual C-ABS υπάρχει σύνδεση και απο τη μανέτα στο πίσω...


https://global.honda/innovation/tech...02_cbs/qa.html

----------


## Ste7ios

Τέλειο φρενάρισμα δεν μπορείς να έχεις γιατί το πίσω δεν πατάει αρκετά καλά ειδικά όταν φρενάρεις απο μεγάλες ταχύτητες λόγο της μεταφοράς βάρους. Σε μικρές οκ, μπορείτε να το χρησιμοποίησεις.

Παρομοίως, εξαιτίας της μεταφοράς βάρους, στις στροφές όταν είσαι πλαγιασμένος χρειάζεται ανοιγόμενο γκάζι (επιτάχυνση 0,1 - 0,2 G) για να μεταφερθεί το βάρος στον πίσω τροχό, ξεφορτώνοντας τον μπροστινό που δεν μπορεί να κρατήσει πρόσφυση όπως ο πίσω και να μην έχεις πτώση απο lowside...

----------


## mihalas2

> ναι,, αν πχ εχουμε 100bar στο ενεργητικο και εχουμε 4 παθητικα τοτε εχουμε απο 25bar σε καθε παθητικο που κινηται,,
> οταν ενα απο αυτα τερματισει 
> τοτε την δυναμη του και τον ογκο υγρου του την περνουν τα υπολυπα,, 
> 
> ετσι αν εχουμε δυο παθητικα και το ενα ''κοκαλωσει'' το αλλο κινηται με την διπλασια δυναμη + ταχυτητα.



?????  μπαααα ...για ξανασκεψου το... :Smile:

----------


## SV1JRT

> ναι,, *αν πχ εχουμε 100bar στο ενεργητικο και εχουμε 4 παθητικα τοτε εχουμε απο 25bar σε καθε παθητικο που κινηται*,,
> οταν ενα απο αυτα τερματισει 
> τοτε την δυναμη του και τον ογκο υγρου του την περνουν τα υπολυπα,, 
> 
> ετσι αν εχουμε δυο παθητικα και το ενα ''κοκαλωσει'' το αλλο κινηται με την διπλασια δυναμη + ταχυτητα.




Τι είπες τώρα ?? 
Φυσική πρώτης γυμνασίου:
http://ebooks.edu.gr/modules/ebook/s...30/3511,14400/

Η πίεση που έχει ένα υγρό που βρίσκετε σε *Συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία* είναι *ΙΔΙΑ* σε όλα τα δοχεία ανεξάρτητα από την διάμετρο και τον όγκο των δοχείων.
Μην γινόμαστε Ζωγράφοι.....

.

----------


## Ste7ios

Αυτό θυμόμουν και εγώ... Και αν επηρεαστεί κάτι αυτό είναι η ροή.


Αλλά μήπως λόγο εμβόλων υπάρχει κάποια διαφοροποίηση; Τουλάχιστον μέχρι να τερματίσουν όπως λέει ο Tsimpidas?

Βλέπω π.χ. τα έμβολα της δαγκάνας δεν βγαίνουν το ίδιο έξω. Το τελευταίο στη σειρά δεν βγαίνει το ίδιο έξω.

----------


## xristos2

τα δισκοφρενα εχουν μικροτερες απαιτησεις συντηρησης

----------


## tsimpidas

> ????? μπαααα ...για ξανασκεψου το...



HYDROSYSTEM HELLAS
ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑΤΑ ΥΨΗΛΗΣ ΠΙΕΣΕΩΣ ΕΛΑΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΠΙΕΣΜΕΝΟΥ ΑΕΡΟΣ
http://hydrosystemhellas.weebly.com/index.html





> Τι είπες τώρα ?? 
> Φυσική πρώτης γυμνασίου:
> http://ebooks.edu.gr/modules/ebook/s...30/3511,14400/
> 
> Η πίεση που έχει ένα υγρό που βρίσκετε σε *Συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία* είναι *ΙΔΙΑ* σε όλα τα δοχεία ανεξάρτητα από την διάμετρο και τον όγκο των δοχείων.
> Μην γινόμαστε Ζωγράφοι.....
> 
> .



η ημιμάθεια ειναι χειρότερη της αμάθειας,, το ιδιο ισχυει και για τον Μιχαλη που πουλάει τετεια αντικείμενα.


ξεχνατε οτι εχουμε εμβολα ? και οχι μονο κυλινδρους ? 

ξεχνατε οτι σε ενα κλειστο κυκλωμα υδραυλικων ο ογκος του υγρου ειναι παντα ο ιδιος ?? 

ξεχνατε οτι η αντλια ειναι σταθερη στην δυναμη της ?

ξεχνατε οτι η δυναμη ειναι αναλογη του εμβαδου του πιστονιου ? και οταν εχουμε .....

σταθερο ογκο υγρου
σταθερη πιεση
σταθερη διαμετρο πιστονιου αντλιας
και 2 εμβολα που κινουνται ? 

οταν ρε Μιχαλη με σταθερή πιεση και σταθερο ογκο υγρου σταματήσει το ενα πιστόνι το αλλο που κινητε δεν θα κινηθεί με την διπλάσια ταχύτητα ? εφοσον θα προστεθει σε αυτο ο ογκος υγρου απο το πιστόνι που εχει σταματήσει ??

και Σωτηρη μιας και ξέρεις καλά τα της πρωτης γυμνασιου ?? χεχεχε εφοσον η πιεση ειναι ιση σε συγκοινωνουντα δοχεια 
δεν θα έχει την διπλάσια πιεση + ταχύτητα το πιστόνι που κινηται ακομη οταν το πρώτο τερματίσει ??


ή μηπως η δυναμη+ταχυτητα που προκαλει η διαμετρος πχ 20mm της αντλιας ειναι ιση με την διαμετρο του πιστονιου της δαγκανας που ειναι πχ 50mm

Nταξη, τον Μιχαλη τον ξερω οτι ειναι ιμημαθης απο παλιοτερα ποστ που ειχε κανει σχετικα με κατι μπουκαλες διπλης ενεργειας

Αλλα και εσυ Σωτηρη αυτο το λινκ που εβαλες δεν εχει καμια σχεση με αυτο που συζηταμε,,, μαλλον και εσυ δεν εχεις καμια σχεση με αυτο που συζηταμε.

Ξεκολατε το μυαλο σας,,, αυτα ειναι ευκολα, τι....θα κανετε στα δύσκολα ?? χεχεχε.

----------


## vasilllis

Τα εμβόλα διαφορετικής διατομής ασκούμε διαφορετική πίεση.το υγρό όμως έχει την ίδια πίεση παντού.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Βλέπω π.χ. τα έμβολα της δαγκάνας δεν βγαίνουν το ίδιο έξω. Το τελευταίο στη σειρά δεν βγαίνει το ίδιο έξω.



οταν τερματισει αυτο με τις λιγοτερες τριβες συνεχιζει το αλλο κλπ, 

οταν κανουμε σερβις μια δαγκανα με 3 εμβολα πιανουμε τα 2 με εναν σφυκτηρα και δουλευουμε το τριτο μεχρι να ''γλυκανει''
μετα το δευτερο
μετα το πρώτο...

και ετσι ''γλυκενουν-ξεσκουριαζουν'' και φρεναρουν ομοιομορφα,,, διαφορετικα τρώγονται τα τακακια μονοπαντα-στραβά και βγάζουν 
λιγοτερα χιλιομετρα.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Τα εμβόλα διαφορετικής διατομής ασκούμε διαφορετική πίεση.το υγρό όμως έχει την ίδια πίεση παντού.



η πιεση ειναι η ιδια, *αλλα αν εχουμε 100 εμβολα* και* 100 bar πιεση* το καθε εμβολο θα φρεναρει το δισκο με 1 bar

αν εχουμε 1 εμβολο θα φρεναρει με 100 bar,, αυτο λεμε εξ αρχης οτι απο τοτε που η ΗΟΝDA ξεσυνδεσε το μπροστινο εμβολο 
το πισω φρενο κοκαλωνει ευκολοτερα απο πριν 
διοτι η αντλια παρεμεινε η ιδια με το μοντελο που φρεναριζε δυο τροχους με την ιδια πιεση.

----------


## exop

κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, μάλλον όλοι έχετε εν μέρει δίκαιο:

η πίεση σε όλο το υγρό θα είναι η ίδια. 
ο τύπος είναι: p = ρ*g*h 

όπου
p είναι η πίεση
ρ είναι η (σταθερή) πυκνότητα του υγρού
g είναι η επιτάχυνση της βαρύτητας
h είναι το ύψος από την ελεύθερη επιφάνεια του υγρού

το πόσο θα μετακινηθούν τα έμβολα (έργο) δεν έχει σχέση με την πίεση στο υγρό.

αν έχεις π.χ 10 αντιστάσεις παράλληλα, και εφαρμόσεις τάση 100 βολτ, στα άκρα κάθε αντίστασης θα έχεις πάντα 100 βολτ. (χονδροειδές το παράδειγμα). τα Α σε κάθε αντίσταση (και η θερμότητα που θα εκλυθεί) είναι άσχετο με την τάση - αλλά σχετικό με την αντίσταση.

οπότε στο ερώτημα:




> Έστω οτι έχουμε δυο σωλήνες γεμάτες υγρό, ίδιας διαμέτρου, συνδεδεμένες  παράλληλα και ασκείται μια πίεση Α απο ένα έμβολο Χ, μεταδίδοντας την  όποια δύναμη σε άλλα έμβολα στο άκρο της κάθε σωλήνας (ψ & Ζ).
> 
> Με την ίδια ασκούμενη πίεση Α από το έμβολο Χ, αν αφαιρεθεί η μία  σωλήνα, η πίεση που ασκείται στο εναπομείναντα έμβολο (π.χ. Ψ) αλλάζει ή  παραμένει ίδια;



η πίεση στο υγρό παραμένει η ίδια, η δύναμη στα έμβολα μεταβάλλεται.

----------


## tsimpidas

> αν έχεις π.χ 10 αντιστάσεις παράλληλα, και εφαρμόσεις τάση 100 βολτ, στα άκρα κάθε αντίστασης θα έχεις πάντα 100 βολτ. (χονδροειδές το παράδειγμα). τα Α σε κάθε αντίσταση (και η θερμότητα που θα εκλυθεί) είναι άσχετο με την τάση - αλλά σχετικό με την αντίσταση.



*Ποσα watt* θα ειναι οι αντιστασεις ?
*Ποσα αμπερ* θα ειναι η πηγη ?
*Τι φορτιο* θα εχουμε μετα τις αντιστασεις ? 

τα παραπανω *εχουν σημασια* για να δουμε τι πτωση τασης θα εχουμε, ποση θερμοτητα θα εχουν οι πχ 10 αντιστασεις 
με τα ιδια αμπερ
και ποση με μονο μια αντισταση, 

το σταματημα ενος πιστονιου εξισωνει με την αφαιρεση ενος φορτιου απο μια αντισταση αρα με σταθερα βολτ-αμπερ 
και αφαιρεση φορτιου απο 4 απο τις 10 αντιστασεις 
ποσα βαττ θερμότητα θα βγαλουν οι εναπομηναντες 6 αντιστασεις ? 

*σωστο παραδειγμα , με...ελλιπή στοιχεια ομως,,*

αν εχουμε ολα τα στοιχεια θα καταλήξουμε οτι διαφορετικη ενεργεια-φορτιο εχει μια ενεργη αντισταση και διαφορετικη οταν εχουμε 10 ενεργες αντιστασεις,





παραδειγμα = 

http://www.falstad.com/circuit/e-resistors.html

στο λινκ μπορεις να δεις οτι το παραδειγμα σου ειναι σωστο

----------


## SV1JRT

> η πιεση ειναι η ιδια, *αλλα αν εχουμε 100 εμβολα* και* 100 bar πιεση* το καθε εμβολο θα φρεναρει το δισκο με 1 bar
> 
> αν εχουμε 1 εμβολο θα φρεναρει με 100 bar,, αυτο λεμε εξ αρχης οτι απο τοτε που η ΗΟΝDA ξεσυνδεσε το μπροστινο εμβολο 
> το πισω φρενο κοκαλωνει ευκολοτερα απο πριν 
> διοτι η αντλια παρεμεινε η ιδια με το μοντελο που φρεναριζε δυο τροχους με την ιδια πιεση.




Τι λες βρε φίλε ??
Έχεις φτιάξει δική σου φυσική ?
Όπως είπες και εσύ, "*η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη της αμάθειας*"  !!!
Δε μου λες, στο καζανάκι της τουαλέτας, όταν γυρίζεις την βάνα που γεμίζει το καζανάκι με νερό στην μισή διαδρομή. εφαρμόζεται η μισή πίεση νερού στον μηχανισμό του φλοτέρ ??
.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Τι λες βρε φίλε ??
> Έχεις φτιάξει δική σου φυσική ?
> Όπως είπες και εσύ, "*η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη της αμάθειας*"  !!!
> Δε μου λες, στο καζανάκι της τουαλέτας, όταν γυρίζεις την βάνα που γεμίζει το καζανάκι με νερό στην μισή διαδρομή. εφαρμόζεται η μισή πίεση νερού στον μηχανισμό του φλοτέρ ??
> .



αν γεμίζουμε δυο καζανάκια με ενα φλοτέρ ??

μην συνεχίζεις, γίνεσαι γραφικός.[και φαίνεται περισσοτερο οτι είσαι ημιμαθής]

----------


## exop

> *Ποσα watt* θα ειναι οι αντιστασεις ?
> *Ποσα αμπερ* θα ειναι η πηγη ?
> *Τι φορτιο* θα εχουμε μετα τις αντιστασεις ? 
> 
> τα παραπανω *εχουν σημασια* για να δουμε τι πτωση τασης θα εχουμε, ποση θερμοτητα θα εχουν οι πχ 10 αντιστασεις 
> με τα ιδια αμπερ
> και ποση με μονο μια αντισταση,



ας πούμε οτι είναι v watt η κάθε αντίσταση
ας πούμε οτι είναι ψ amp η πηγή
ας πούμε οτι έχουμε μόνο τις αντιστάσεις

αν είναι συνδεδεμένες παράλληλα με την πηγή των 100 v, στα άκρα της κάθε αντιστασης θα έχουμε πάντα 100 v. (πίεση στο υγρό)

τα παραπανω δεν εχουν σημασια/σχέση με την τάση





> το σταματημα ενος πιστονιου εξισωνει με την αφαιρεση ενος φορτιου απο μια αντισταση αρα με σταθερα βολτ-αμπερ 
> και αφαιρεση φορτιου απο 4 απο τις 10 αντιστασεις 
> ποσα βαττ θερμότητα θα βγαλουν οι εναπομηναντες 6 αντιστασεις ?



τα watt είναι άσχετα με την τάση (εναπομείναντα έμβολα και δύναμη που ασκειται σε αυτά - που φυσικά θα μεταβληθεί)





> αν εχουμε ολα τα στοιχεια θα καταλήξουμε οτι διαφορετικη ενεργεια-φορτιο  εχει μια ενεργη αντισταση και διαφορετικη οταν εχουμε 10 ενεργες  αντιστασεις,



το φορτίο (μετακίνηση εμβόλου) θα είναι διαφορετικό. η τάση θα είναι η ίδια.

Υ.Γ. 




> αν γεμίζουμε δυο καζανάκια με ενα φλοτέρ ??



αλλάζει/μεταβάλλεται το εμβαδόν και -κατά συνέπεια- ο χρόνος που χρειάζεται για να γεμίσουν
η πίεση του νερού θα είναι η ίδια είτε έχουμε 1 καζανάκι είτε ν

----------


## SV1JRT

> αν γεμίζουμε δυο καζανάκια με ενα φλοτέρ ??
> 
> μην συνεχίζεις, γίνεσαι γραφικός.[και φαίνεται περισσοτερο οτι είσαι ημιμαθής]



*"Ο έξυπνος παραδέχεται,
**ο πονηρός δικαιολογείται,*
*ο βλάκας επιμένει"

*Τσιμπίδα, για τελευταία φορά σου λέω ότι στα έμβολα (που *ΕΙΝΑΙ*  συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία) σε *ΚΑΜΙΑ* μα ΚΑΜΙΑ περίπτωση *ΔΕΝ μεταβάλετε η πίεση* μέσα στα έμβολά, είτε έχεις δύο έμβολα είτε διακόσια. Αυτό που μεταβάλετε είναι ο ΟΓΚΟΣ του υγρού που *μεταφέρετε* από το ένα έμβολο στα υπόλοιπα.

Διάβασε και το παρακάτω κείμενο απο βιβλίο φυσικής τηε Β' Γυμνασίου, μπας και το πιάσεις.....

http://ebooks.edu.gr/modules/ebook/s...30/3511,14402/

Τι άλλο να πώ πια.....

.

----------


## tsimpidas

> τα παραπανω δεν εχουν σημασια/σχέση με την τάση
> 
> 
> 
> τα watt είναι άσχετα με την τάση (εναπομείναντα έμβολα και δύναμη που ασκειται σε αυτά - που φυσικά θα μεταβληθεί)
> 
> ν



σωστα, μην ξεχναμε οτι σε ενα κλειστο υδραυλικο συστημα 

εχουμε= την αντλια [μεγεθος]
και την δυναμη του χρηστη ή την δυναμη του μοτερ που κινει την αντλια,, αυτα δεν μπορουν να μεταβληθουν.

αν σε σταθερη δυναμη αυξησουμε το φορτιο ? [2 πιστονια-3πιστονια-4πιστονια-100πιστονια....κλπ]






> *"*
> 
> Τι άλλο να πώ πια.....
> 
> .



μην πεις τιποτα, διαβασε να μαθενεις.


υγ,
στην περιπτωση που μοτερ κινει την αντλια εχουμε και την παραμετρο των στροφων του μοτερ,

----------


## SV1JRT

> σωστα, μην ξεχναμε οτι σε ενα κλειστο υδραυλικο συστημα 
> 
> εχουμε= την αντλια [μεγεθος]
> και την δυναμη του χρηστη ή την δυναμη του μοτερ που κινει την αντλια,, αυτα δεν μπορουν να μεταβληθουν.
> 
> αν σε σταθερη δυναμη αυξησουμε το φορτιο ? [2 πιστονια-3πιστονια-4πιστονια-100πιστονια....κλπ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ*, είναι πολύ εύκολο για όποιον διαβάσει αυτό το νήμα, να καταλάβει ποιος είναι ο γνώστης και ποιος ο άσχετος !!!!!

----------


## exop

> σωστα, μην ξεχναμε οτι σε ενα κλειστο υδραυλικο συστημα 
> 
> εχουμε= την αντλια [μεγεθος]
> και την δυναμη του χρηστη ή την δυναμη του μοτερ που κινει την αντλια,, αυτα δεν μπορουν να μεταβληθουν.
> 
> αν σε σταθερη δυναμη αυξησουμε το φορτιο ? [2 πιστονια-3πιστονια-4πιστονια-100πιστονια....κλπ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



το φορτίο (εναπομείναντα έμβολα/παραπάνω έμβολα) είναι ανεξάρτητο - και μεταβάλλεται ανάλογα με το εμβαδόν των εμβόλων - από τη πίεση του υγρού.

το έγραψα και πριν




> η πίεση στο υγρό παραμένει η ίδια, η δύναμη (που εφαρμόζεται) στα -εναπομείναντα - έμβολα μεταβάλλεται.

----------


## tsimpidas

> ας πούμε οτι έχουμε μόνο τις αντιστάσεις



αρα εχουμε μονο τις αντιστασεις χωρις φορτιο,,,

αρα εχουμε μονο τους κυλινδρους χωρις κινουμενα μερη.... ετσι ??

*δεν*- θα πουμε *ουτε*- ας πουμε....

*εχουμε μια αντλια και κινουμενα μερη [πιστονια]* 


το θεμα ειναι απλο... τα στοιχεια ειναι εξ αρχης γνωστα.



τα υπολυπα ειναι για τον Σωτηρη.....

----------


## exop

> αρα εχουμε μονο τις αντιστασεις χωρις φορτιο,,,
> 
> αρα εχουμε μονο τους κυλινδρους χωρις κινουμενα μερη.... ετσι ??
> 
> *δεν*- θα πουμε *ουτε*- ας πουμε....
> 
> *εχουμε μια αντλια και κινουμενα μερη [πιστονια]* 
> 
> 
> ...



δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι ισχυρίζεσαι:
οτι σε π.χ. 10 παράλληλες αντιστάσεις αν εφαρμόσουμε στα άκρα τους 100 v, η 1η θα έχει 100v και οι υπόλοιπες κάτι άλλο;

το ξαναγράφω:





> η πίεση στο υγρό παραμένει η ίδια, η δύναμη (που εφαρμόζεται) στα -εναπομείναντα - έμβολα μεταβάλλεται.

----------


## tsimpidas

> δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι ισχυρίζεσαι:
> οτι σε π.χ. 10 παράλληλες αντιστάσεις αν εφαρμόσουμε στα άκρα τους 100 v, η 1η θα έχει 100v και οι υπόλοιπες κάτι άλλο;
> 
> :



εγω μιλαω για αντιστασεις με φορτιο σε πηγη τασης σταθερη με σταθερο ρευμα,,,

εσυ μιλας για αντιστασεις χωρις φορτιο...που φυσικα δεν εχει σημασια το ρευμα και δεν υπαρχει εργο.

μιλαμε για διαφορετικα πραγματα, [ελπιζω χωρις δολο] :Unsure: 

δες παλι το λινκ=

http://www.falstad.com/circuit/e-resistors.html

----------


## exop

> εγω μιλαω για αντιστασεις με φορτιο σε πηγη τασης σταθερη με σταθερο ρευμα,,,
> 
> εσυ μιλας για αντιστασεις χωρις φορτιο...που φυσικα δεν εχει σημασια το ρευμα και δεν υπαρχει εργο.
> 
> μιλαμε για διαφορετικα πραγματα, [ελπιζω χωρις δολο]
> 
> δες παλι το λινκ=
> 
> http://www.falstad.com/circuit/e-resistors.html



οι αντιστάσεις δεν είναι φορτίο;

ας το κάνουμε λάμπες λοιπόν:
αν συνδέσεις 10 λάμπες παράλληλα σε μια πρίζα, υπάρχει περίπτωση στα άκρα κάποιας λάμπας να μετρήσεις κάτι διαφορετικό από ~230 volt; 

το έργο που παράγεται είναι ανεξάρτητο από την τάση.

μάλλον δεν το γράφω κατανοητά:

αν έχεις 1 αντλία και 10 έμβολα ίδια, σε κάθε έμβολο θα ασκηθεί δύναμη ίση ~ με 1/10 της αντλίας (μείον τριβές).
αν αφαιρέσεις τα 5, στα εναπομείναντα θα ασκηθεί δυναμη ίση ~ με 1/5 της αντλίας (μείον τριβές).

 στο υγρό που υπάρχει στην αντλία, η πίεση θα είναι πάντα η ίδια.

η δύναμη που ασκείται είναι ανεξάρτητη από την πίεση του υγρού. 
αλλάζεις το εμβαδόν που δέχεται τη δύναμη όχι τη δύναμη.

----------


## tsimpidas

Θαναση, για να το απλοποιησουμε το θεμα, χωρις παραδειγματα με αντιστασεις 
και χωρις ''καζανακια''


μια ερωτηση=

εχουμε μια υδραυλικη αντλια,,100 bar 
η οποια σπρωχνει 5 λιτρα στο λεπτο,, 
η οποια στελνει λαδι σε 10 πιστονια,,, 

πανω στο κυκλωμα βαζουμε ενα barομετρο.. ετσι ?? :Smile: 

οσο κινουνται τα πιστονια ποσα bar θα εχει το κυκλωμα ?



 ποτε θα εχει στο κυκλωμα 100 bar ? οταν κινουνται τα πιστονια ή οταν τερματισουν ??

το θεμα.....σηκώνει στοιχημα χαχαχαχαχα :Biggrin:

----------


## Panoss

> [ελπιζω χωρις δολο]



Έχει δόλο. Έγκυρες πληροφορίες.

----------


## exop

> Θαναση, για να το απλοποιησουμε το θεμα, χωρις παραδειγματα με αντιστασεις 
> και χωρις ''καζανακια''
> 
> 
> μια ερωτηση=
> 
> εχουμε μια υδραυλικη αντλια,,100 bar 
> η οποια σπρωχνει 5 λιτρα στο λεπτο,, 
> η οποια στελνει λαδι σε 10 πιστονια,,, 
> ...



μα...για να κινηθούν δεν θέλεις 100bar;
μόνα τους θα πάνε τη θέση τερματισμού;

η αντλία δίνει 100bar οπότε και για την κίνηση και για την τελική θέση 100bar θα έχεις.
αν βάλεις το barομετρο απευθείας στην αντλία, χωρίς να συνδέσεις τα πιστόνια, τι μέτρηση θα σου δείξει;

----------


## tsimpidas

> μα...για να κινηθούν δεν θέλεις 100bar;
> μόνα τους θα πάνε τη θέση τερματισμού;



η κινηση ειναι αναλογη των τριβων - αντιστασης....

παμε παλι......

ποτε το μπαρομετρο θα γραψει 100bar ?? :Wink:

----------


## exop

> η κινηση ειναι αναλογη των τριβων - αντιστασης....
> 
> παμε παλι......
> 
> ποτε το μπαρομετρο θα γραψει 100bar ??



αν βάλεις το barομετρο απευθείας στην αντλία, χωρίς να συνδέσεις τα πιστόνια, τι μέτρηση θα σου δείξει;

----------


## tsimpidas

> Έχει δόλο. Έγκυρες πληροφορίες.



σωστοοοοςςς





> αν βάλεις το barομετρο απευθείας στην αντλία, χωρίς να συνδέσεις τα πιστόνια, τι μέτρηση θα σου δείξει;



εχεις πλακα παντως.....


παμε παλι......

πανω στο κυκλωμα βαζουμε ενα barομετρο.. ετσι ?? :Smile: 

οσο κινουνται τα πιστονια ποσα bar θα εχει το κυκλωμα ?



ποτε θα εχει στο κυκλωμα 100 bar ? οταν κινουνται τα πιστονια ή οταν τερματισουν ??



πρεπει να απαντησεις για να ''μαθει'' και ο Σωτηρης... :Biggrin:

----------


## exop

να το ξαναγράψω 




> αν έχεις 1 αντλία και 10 έμβολα ίδια, σε κάθε έμβολο θα ασκηθεί δύναμη ίση ~ με 1/10 της αντλίας (μείον τριβές).
> αν αφαιρέσεις τα 5, στα εναπομείναντα θα ασκηθεί δυναμη ίση ~ με 1/5 της αντλίας (μείον τριβές).
> 
>  στο υγρό που υπάρχει στην αντλία, η πίεση θα είναι πάντα η ίδια.
> 
> η δύναμη που ασκείται είναι ανεξάρτητη από την πίεση του υγρού. 
> αλλάζεις το εμβαδόν που δέχεται τη δύναμη όχι τη δύναμη.



δεν θέλεις να καταλάβεις μάλλον, οπότε το σταματώ εδώ. (δεν μου αρέσει να "έχω πλάκα" :Tongue2: )

----------


## SV1JRT

> Θαναση, για να το απλοποιησουμε το θεμα, χωρις παραδειγματα με αντιστασεις 
> και χωρις ''καζανακια''
> 
> 
> μια ερωτηση=
> 
> εχουμε μια υδραυλικη αντλια,,100 bar 
> η οποια σπρωχνει 5 λιτρα στο λεπτο,, 
> η οποια στελνει λαδι σε 10 πιστονια,,, 
> ...




*ΣΕ ΠΑΩ ΣΤΟΙΧΗΜΑ 1000 (ΧΙΛΙΑ) ΕΥΡΩ

ΕΣΥ* θα κατασκευάσεις μία αντλία που θα δίνει λάδι σε *10* (ΔΕΚΑ) έμβολα.
Στην αντλία και σε κάθε ένα από τα έμβολα θα βάλεις από ένα μανόμετρο.
Θα πιέσεις την αντλία και θα δούμε τι θα γράφουν τα μανόμετρα.
Αν τα μανόμετρα που θα έχουν τα έμβολα, γράψουν πίεση 10 φορές μικρότερη από την πίεση που θα γράφει το μανόμετρο της αντλίας, *θα σου δώσω 1000 ΕΥΡΩ*. Αν όλα τα μανόμετρα γράψουν την ίδια πίεση *θα μου δώσεις ΕΣΥ 1000 ΕΥΡΩ*.
*Οι διαχειριστές του HLEKTRONIKA θα επιβλέπουν το στοίχημα και θα αποφανθούν ποίος το κερδίζει.*
Τι λές ??

.

----------


## tsimpidas

> *ΣΕ ΠΑΩ ΣΤΟΙΧΗΜΑ 1000 (ΧΙΛΙΑ) ΕΥΡΩ
> 
> ΕΣΥ* θα κατασκευάσεις μία αντλία που θα δίνει λάδι σε *10* (ΔΕΚΑ) έμβολα.
> Στην αντλία και σε κάθε ένα από τα έμβολα θα βάλεις από ένα μανόμετρο.
> Θα πιέσεις την αντλία και θα δούμε τι θα γράφουν τα μανόμετρα.
> Αν τα μανόμετρα που θα έχουν τα έμβολα, γράψουν πίεση 10 φορές μικρότερη από την πίεση που θα γράφει το μανόμετρο της αντλίας, *θα σου δώσω 1000 ΕΥΡΩ*. Αν όλα τα μανόμετρα γράψουν την ίδια πίεση *θα μου δώσεις ΕΣΥ 1000 ΕΥΡΩ*.
> *Οι διαχειριστές του HLEKTRONIKA θα επιβλέπουν το στοίχημα και θα αποφανθούν ποίος το κερδίζει.*
> Τι λές ??
> 
> .




η ερωτηση δεν ειναι* αν θα δειξουν* την ιδια πιεση αλλα* ποτε θα δειξουν* την ιδια πίεση...

αλλωστε αυτο λεω απο την αρχη του θεματος. :Lol:  [διαβασε απο την αρχη τα ποστ μου..θα μαθεις κατιτις κιολας]



αλλα τωρα ειναι η σειρα μου να σου πω οτι 
επιμενεις σαν...... βλακας.

----------


## SV1JRT

> η ερωτηση δεν ειναι* αν θα δειξουν* την ιδια πιεση αλλα* ποτε θα δειξουν* την ιδια πίεση...
> 
> αλλωστε αυτο λεω απο την αρχη του θεματος.
> 
> αλλα τωρα ειναι η σειρα μου να σου πω οτι 
> επιμενεις σαν...... βλακας.



Τα μανόμετρα *ΠΑΝΤΑ* θα δείχνουν την ίδια πίεση.
Είτε όταν η αντλία είναι ακίνητη, είτε όταν λειτουργεί και στέλνει λάδι στα έμβολα.

Αφού λοιπόν "επιμένω σαν βλάκας" βάλε το στοίχημα να βγάλεις ένα χιλιαρικάκι "εύκολα" !!

.

----------

vasilllis (02-03-19)

----------


## tsimpidas

> Τα μανόμετρα *ΠΑΝΤΑ* θα δείχνουν την ίδια πίεση.
> Είτε όταν η αντλία είναι ακίνητη, είτε όταν λειτουργεί και στέλνει λάδι στα έμβολα.
> 
> Αφού λοιπόν "επιμένω σαν βλάκας" βάλε το στοίχημα να βγάλεις ένα χιλιαρικάκι "εύκολα" !!
> 
> .




παμε παλι......

πανω στο κυκλωμα βαζουμε ενα barομετρο.. ετσι ?? :Smile: 

οσο κινουνται τα πιστονια ποσα bar θα εχει το κυκλωμα ?



ποτε θα εχει στο κυκλωμα 100 bar ? οταν κινουνται τα πιστονια ή οταν τερματισουν ??



η ερωτηση ειναι [και ηταν ] παντα ξεκαθαρη..... :Biggrin:  και μετα βλεπουμε για το στοιχημα... αφου κανω copy-paste την απαντηση σου.

----------


## SV1JRT

> παμε παλι......
> 
> πανω στο κυκλωμα βαζουμε ενα barομετρο.. ετσι ??
> 
> οσο κινουνται τα πιστονια ποσα bar θα εχει το κυκλωμα ?
> 
> 
> 
> ποτε θα εχει στο κυκλωμα 100 bar ? οταν κινουνται τα πιστονια ή οταν τερματισουν ??
> ...



Στο είπα και πριν και στο ξαναλέω και τώρα.

*ΟΣΟ ΚΙΝΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΙΣΤΟΝΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΠΙΣΤΟΝΙΑ ΤΕΡΜΑΤΙΣΟΥΝ Η ΠΙΕΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΤΛΙΑΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΙΔΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΣΤΑ ΕΜΒΟΛΑ.*
Πιστεύω τώρα να είναι κατανοητό.

.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Στο είπα και πριν και στο ξαναλέω και τώρα.
> 
> *ΟΣΟ ΚΙΝΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΙΣΤΟΝΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΠΙΣΤΟΝΙΑ ΤΕΡΜΑΤΙΣΟΥΝ Η ΠΙΕΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΤΛΙΑΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΙΔΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΣΤΑ ΕΜΒΟΛΑ.*
> Πιστεύω τώρα να είναι κατανοητό.
> 
> .



Λες οτι = *ΟΣΟ ΚΙΝΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΙΣΤΟΝΙΑ το κυκλωμα θα εχει την ιδια πιεση με * *ΟΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΠΙΣΤΟΝΙΑ ΤΕΡΜΑΤΙΣΟΥΝ ??

ενα barομετρο θα βαλω.... [Δεν περιμενω να με επιβεβαιωσει ο λεπουρας με τον μοτουλο]

θα βαλεις 1000 ευρο στην τσεπη και θα συναντηθουμε με συστημα ετοιμο.

απλα θελω να επιβεβαιωσεις οτι το κυκλωμα χωρις αντισταση [πιστονια υπο-κινηση]

θα εχει την ιδια πιεση με οταν θα εχει αντισταση[τερματισμενα πιστονια]

ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΣ ??????

*

----------


## SV1JRT

> Λες οτι = *ΟΣΟ ΚΙΝΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΙΣΤΟΝΙΑ το κυκλωμα θα εχει την ιδια πιεση με * *ΟΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΠΙΣΤΟΝΙΑ ΤΕΡΜΑΤΙΣΟΥΝ ??
> 
> ενα barομετρο θα βαλω.... 
> 
> απλα θελω να επιβεβαιωσεις οτι το κυκλωμα χωρις αντισταση [πιστονια υπο-κινηση]
> 
> θα εχει την ιδια πιεση με οταν θα εχει αντισταση[τερματισμενα πιστονια]
> 
> ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΣ ??????
> ...




*Ήμουν πολύ σαφής.
*
*ΕΙΠΑ:*
1) Όταν τα πιστόνια κινούνται, η πίεση του λαδιού μέσα στα πιστόνια, θα είναι η ίδια με την πίεση του λαδιού μέσα στην αντλία.
2) Όταν τα πιστόνια είναι τερματισμένα, η πίεση του λαδιού μέσα στα πιστόνια, θα είναι η ίδια με την πίεση του λαδιού μέσα στην αντλία.

*ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ:*
1) Η πίεση του λαδιού είναι η ίδια όταν τα πιστόνια κινούνται με την πίεση του λαδιού όταν τα πιστόνια έχουν τερματίσει.
2) Η πίεση του λαδιού  είναι ίδια όταν τα πιστόνια δουλεύουν χωρίς φορτίο, με την πίεση του λαδιού όταν τα πιστόνια δουλεύουν με φορτίο. 

*ΣΥΓΚΡΙΝΟΥΜΕ* την πίεση μέσα στην αντλία με την πίεση που βρίσκετε μέσα σε κάθε ένα από τα ΔΕΚΑ πιστόνια την κάθε χρονική στιγμή.

Τώρα είναι κατανοητό ?

.

----------


## tsimpidas

> *Ήμουν πολύ σαφής.
> *
> 
> Τώρα είναι κατανοητό ?
> 
> .



ναι ειναι κατανοητό οτι......θες να ξεφυγεις...

θα βάλουμε 2 δαγκάνες απο δισκόφρενο...... μια αντλια απο γρύλο και ενα barομετρο στο κυκλωμα.....
ΟΟΟΟπππωωωςςςς  ακριβως το περιεγραψες απο την φυσικη της πρωτης δημοτικου για τα 
συγκοινονουντα δοχεια..... :Rolleyes: - κλειστο κυκλωμα εξαερωμενο παρουσια σου.... 

Τα λευτα ''στητα'' αν ξερεις απο στοιχήματα ξερεις τι σημαίνει αυτο...

θα μετρησουμε την πιεση [θα πρεσσαρεις εσυ την αντλια] κατα την κινηση των εμβολων και κατα το τερματισμα τους,,

*Ήμουν πολύ σαφής.
*Τώρα είναι κατανοητό ?


ή απλα σαν βλακας που εισαι και σου αρεσουν τα πειραματα με τα καζανακια 
παρε το 
λαστιχο που ποτιζεις την βεραντα σου και πιεσε το στομειο με το δαχτυλο.

θα αποφυγουμε ολη την φασαρια.

----------


## exop

> ή απλα σαν βλακας που εισαι και σου αρεσουν τα πειραματα με τα καζανακια 
> παρε το 
> λαστιχο που ποτιζεις την βεραντα σου και πιεσε το στομειο με το δαχτυλο.
> 
> θα αποφυγουμε ολη την φασαρια.



αν πιέσει το στόμιο με το δάχτυλο, θα αυξηθεί η πίεση ή θα μικρύνει το εμβαδόν με την πίεση να παραμένει η ίδια;
η δύναμη μεταβάλλεται, όχι η πίεση._

----------


## tsimpidas

> αν πιέσει το στόμιο με το δάχτυλο, θα αυξηθεί η πίεση ή θα μικρύνει το εμβαδόν με την πίεση να παραμένει η ίδια;
> η δύναμη μεταβάλλεται, όχι η πίεση._



βαλε και εσυ ενα μπαρομετρο στο λαστιχο της βεραντας....

----------


## exop

> βαλε και εσυ ενα μπαρομετρο στο λαστιχο της βεραντας....



το οποίο θα δείξει τι; οτι η ευδαπ, μου αυξομειώνει την πίεση με βάση το μέγεθος της σωλήνας;
αν βάλω 3'' σωλήνα σε βρύση 1/2'' θα μειωθεί η πίεση ή θα αυξήσω το εμβαδόν με αποτέλεσμα η δύναμη του νερού να μειωθεί;

αν ακόμη δεν το καταλαβαίνεις, δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι άλλο

Υ.Γ. το στοίχημα μην το βάλεις.

----------


## tsimpidas

> το οποίο θα δείξει τι; οτι η ευδαπ, μου αυξομειώνει την πίεση με βάση το μέγεθος της σωλήνας;
> αν βάλω 3'' σωλήνα σε βρύση 1/2'' θα μειωθεί η πίεση ή θα αυξήσω το εμβαδόν με αποτέλσμα η δύναμη του νερού να μειωθεί;



Aφου παραδώσαμε το μαθημα μας στους φωστηρες του φορουμ ας το 
εμβαθύνουμε λιγο 
γιατι προκειτε για εκπαιδευτική τηλεόραση πια....


τα υγρα ειναι Ασυμπιεστα ετσι ?? 

δεν περιμενω απαντηση γιατι το ''εκπαιδευτικό'' θα ''τραβηξει'' πολυ... τα υγρα ειναι ασυμπιεστα και 
αυτος ειναι ο λογος που χρεισημοποιουνται 
κατα κορον οπου υπαρχουν ''βαριες'' απαιτησεις....

το ερωτημα ειναι τωρα=

εφοσον τα υγρα ειναι ασυμπιεστα 
και σε ενα κλειστο κυκλωμα αν το πρεσσαρουμε πχ στα 10 bar και σταματησουμε την αντλια 
γιατι το κυκλωμα παραμενει υπο πιεση 10 bar ενω εχουμε σταματησει να χρεισημοποιουμε την αντλια ?

για να σας βοηθήσω = τα υγρα ειναι ασυμπιεστα αλλα αυτη η πιεση των 10 bar καπου εχει αποθυκευτει ετσι ?

που εχει αποθυκευτει αυτη η πιεση ?

----------


## exop

> Aφου παραδώσαμε το μαθημα μας στους φωστηρες του φορουμ ας το 
> εμβαθύνουμε λιγο 
> γιατι προκειτε για εκπαιδευτική τηλεόραση πια....
> 
> 
> τα υγρα ειναι Ασυμπιεστα ετσι ?? 
> 
> δεν περιμενω απαντηση γιατι το ''εκπαιδευτικό'' θα ''τραβηξει'' πολυ... τα υγρα ειναι ασυμπιεστα και 
> αυτος ειναι ο λογος που χρεισημοποιουνται 
> ...



αποθηκεύεις και την πίεση...

οκ σταματώ εδώ.

σοβαρά τώρα, 
πατάω το πετάλι του φρένου κατ' επανάληψη και το αυτοκίνητο σταματά.
αν το αφήσω, η πίεση λες οτι έχει αποθηκευτεί στο υγρό και άρα τα φρένα θα είναι μπλοκαρισμένα;

Υ.Γ. φαίνεται - φαντάζομαι - οτι αποφεύγω να το κάνω αρένα.
θα παρακαλούσα να μην τσιγκλάς με εκφράσεις "φωστήρες" και "παραδώσαμε το μάθημα"

----------


## tsimpidas

> αποθηκεύεις και την πίεση...
> 
> οκ σταματώ εδώ.
> 
> σοβαρά τώρα, 
> πατάω το πετάλι του φρένου κατ' επανάληψη και το αυτοκίνητο σταματά.
> αν το αφήσω, η πίεση λες οτι έχει αποθηκευτεί στο υγρό και άρα τα φρένα θα είναι μπλοκαρισμένα;



ρε φιλε ξεκολα απο το αυτοκινητο.... ή κολα στο αυτοκινητο,,, μονο μην προσπαθεις να με ''πιασεις''

δες αυτο το λινκ και συνεχιζουμε= https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otCpCn0l4Wo

μιλαμε για το συστημα που περιγραψε πριν ο σωτηρης





> Τα μανόμετρα *ΠΑΝΤΑ* θα δείχνουν την ίδια πίεση.
> Είτε όταν η αντλία είναι ακίνητη, είτε όταν λειτουργεί και στέλνει λάδι στα έμβολα.
> 
> Αφού λοιπόν "επιμένω σαν βλάκας" βάλε το στοίχημα να βγάλεις ένα χιλιαρικάκι "εύκολα" !!
> 
> .



ειναι και το συστημα που θα βαζαμε στοιχημα.

_το ερωτημα ειναι τωρα=_

_εφοσον τα υγρα ειναι ασυμπιεστα_ 
_και σε ενα κλειστο κυκλωμα αν το πρεσσαρουμε πχ στα 10 bar και σταματησουμε την αντλια_ 
_γιατι το κυκλωμα παραμενει υπο πιεση 10 bar ενω εχουμε σταματησει να χρεισημοποιουμε την αντλια ?_

_για να σας βοηθήσω = τα υγρα ειναι ασυμπιεστα αλλα αυτη η πιεση των 10 bar καπου εχει αποθυκευτει ετσι ?_

_που εχει αποθυκευτει αυτη η πιεση ?_

----------


## tsimpidas

> Υ.Γ. το στοίχημα μην το βάλεις.



μην.........βαζεις στοιχημα για αυτο χεχε.



για να μην απαντας στο παραπάνω #54 ποστ
μαλλον ουτε εσυ ''εισαι ετοιμος'' για το στοιχημα  :Biggrin:

----------


## SV1JRT

> Aφου παραδώσαμε το μαθημα μας στους φωστηρες του φορουμ ας το 
> εμβαθύνουμε λιγο 
> γιατι προκειτε για εκπαιδευτική τηλεόραση πια....
> 
> 
> τα υγρα ειναι Ασυμπιεστα ετσι ?? 
> 
> δεν περιμενω απαντηση γιατι το ''εκπαιδευτικό'' θα ''τραβηξει'' πολυ... τα υγρα ειναι ασυμπιεστα και 
> αυτος ειναι ο λογος που χρεισημοποιουνται 
> ...




*Τσιμπίδα, ειλικρινά πιο ΜΠΕΤΟΒΛΑΚΑ από εσένα νομίζω ότι δεν έχω ξανά-συναντήσει.......

.*

----------


## Panoss

Παίδες, σόρι για τη διακοπή, τι απόδοση έχει ο τσιμπήδας και τι ο Σωτήρης;
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## exop

> μην.........βαζεις στοιχημα για αυτο χεχε.
> 
> 
> 
> για να μην απαντας στο παραπάνω #54 ποστ
> μαλλον ουτε εσυ ''εισαι ετοιμος'' για το στοιχημα



ζητώ συγγνώμη που καθυστέρησα να σου απαντήσω - έπρεπε να γίνουν κάποιες δουλειές.  :Smile: 







> ρε φιλε ξεκολα απο το αυτοκινητο.... ή κολα στο αυτοκινητο,,, μονο μην προσπαθεις να με ''πιασεις''
> 
> δες αυτο το λινκ και συνεχιζουμε= https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otCpCn0l4Wo
> 
> μιλαμε για το συστημα που περιγραψε πριν ο σωτηρης
> 
> 
> 
> ειναι και το συστημα που θα βαζαμε στοιχημα.
> ...



σε ένα κλειστό κύκλωμα, αν το πρεσσάρεις στα χ bar, θα "καταφέρεις" να σπάσεις τα τοιχώματα του δοχείου αν δεν αντέχει την δύναμη που θα του ασκηθεί.

όταν πρεσσάρεις κάτι, ασκείς δύναμη -ΟΧΙ πίεση.
η ενέργεια (που έδωσες με το πρεσσάρισμα στο σύστημα), λόγω θέσης (δυναμική την έλεγε το βιβλίο), θα εφαρμοστεί στα έμβολα και στα τοιχώματα του δοχείου. 

η πίεση ΔΕΝ θα αποθηκευτεί πουθενά.



Υ.Γ. το στοίχημα που λές, είναι σαν να κλέβεις εκκλησία. :Wink: 
Υ.Γ.2 και πάλι ζητώ συγγνώμη που καθυστέρησα να σου απαντήσω ως όφειλα :Tongue2: 
Υ.Γ.3 αν και πάλι δεν το καταλαβαίνεις, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να χαλάμε το χρόνο (και τη διάθεση)  μας - καλή καρδιά.

----------


## Ste7ios

Κάποιος θα έπρεπε να με διορθώσει στο αρχικό ερώτημα. Το ορθό ζητούμενο είναι η δύναμη και όχι η πίεση...

----------


## vasilllis

https://slideplayer.com/slide/9410221/

----------


## Panoss

Βάζω 500 δολάρια(*) στον τσιμπήδα! 
Τσιμπήδα, σφίξου, βάλε τα δυνατά σου, μη με απογοητεύσεις, κάνε καλή προθέρμανση μη μπεις κρύος.
Εδώ παίζονται περιουσίες.






*Λιβερίας

----------


## Ste7ios

https://www.toppr.com/bytes/hydraulic-systems/

Σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω, η πίεση παραμένει σταθερή και η δύναμη που πέρνουμε F2 = F1 x (A2 / A1).

Αν υποθέσουμε οτι αφαιρώντας ένα έμβολο ίδιων διαστάσεων η διατομή A2 μειώνεται στο μισό τότε θα μειωθεί και η δύναμη F2 επίσης στο μισό.

Αλλά μάλλον παραείναι απλοϊκό και ίσως υπάρχουν και άλλα που πρέπει να υπολογίσει κανείς σε ένα σύνθετο υδραυλικό σύστημα...

----------


## tsimpidas

> σε ένα κλειστό κύκλωμα, αν το πρεσσάρεις στα χ bar, θα "καταφέρεις" να σπάσεις τα τοιχώματα του δοχείου αν δεν αντέχει την δύναμη που θα του ασκηθεί.
> 
> όταν πρεσσάρεις κάτι, ασκείς δύναμη -ΟΧΙ πίεση.
> η ενέργεια (που έδωσες με το πρεσσάρισμα στο σύστημα), λόγω θέσης (δυναμική την έλεγε το βιβλίο), θα εφαρμοστεί στα έμβολα και στα τοιχώματα του δοχείου. 
> 
> η πίεση ΔΕΝ θα αποθηκευτεί πουθενά.
> .



ολα σωστά εκτός του οτι η πιεση *θα αποθηκευτει* στην παραμόρφωση του κυκλώματος  
και μετα απο 1 χρονο ακομη 
το barομετρο θα δειχνει 10 bar ή οσο το εχουμε πρεσσαρει.

το υγρο δεν συμπιέζεται αλλα παραμορφονονται τα τοιχώματα και οι σωληνώσεις υπο πίεση,, καποια μικρα του δεκατου του χιλιοστου μεν αλλα εκει αποθηκεύεται η πιεση αν δεν εκτονωθεί.


και για να κλείσουμε= εφοσον χρειάζεται μονο ενα δεκατο του χιλιοστου για να εκτονωθεί η αποθηκευμένη πιεση 
αν εχουμε κινητα μερη οπως εμβολα πιεσης
εως οτου ολοκληρωθει η διαδρομη τους η πιεση θα ειναι αναλογη των τριβων πχ των ορινγκ,,, δηλ, τιποτα μεχρι 
να υπαρξει αντισταση στο εμβολο.





> Υ.Γ. το στοίχημα που λές, είναι σαν να κλέβεις εκκλησία.
>  -



το ξερω χεχε




> - καλή καρδιά.



παντα φιλε,,,συζητηση κανουμε.

----------

mikemtb (02-03-19)

----------


## matthew

> Αλλά μάλλον παραείναι απλοϊκό και ίσως υπάρχουν και άλλα που πρέπει να υπολογίσει κανείς σε ένα σύνθετο υδραυλικό σύστημα...



Εξαρτάται από το σύστημα. Αν δεν βάλεις κάποιο σχέδιο να δούμε ακριβώς τι συμβαίνει, δεν μπορούμε να σου πούμε σίγουρα πως θα συμπεριφερθεί το σύστημα.

----------


## exop

> ολα σωστά εκτός του οτι η πιεση *θα αποθηκευτει* στην παραμόρφωση του κυκλώματος  
> και μετα απο 1 χρονο ακομη 
> το barομετρο θα δειχνει 10 bar ή οσο το εχουμε πρεσσαρει.
> 
> το υγρο δεν συμπιέζεται αλλα παραμορφονονται τα τοιχώματα και οι σωληνώσεις υπο πίεση,, καποια μικρα του δεκατου του χιλιοστου μεν αλλα εκει αποθηκεύεται η πιεση αν δεν εκτονωθεί.
> 
> 
> και για να κλείσουμε= εφοσον χρειάζεται μονο ενα δεκατο του χιλιοστου για να εκτονωθεί η αποθηκευμένη πιεση 
> αν εχουμε κινητα μερη οπως εμβολα πιεσης
> ...



άντε πάλι...
μάλλον δεν καταλαβαινόμαστε: 

έγραψα:





> η ενέργεια (που έδωσες με το πρεσσάρισμα στο σύστημα), λόγω θέσης  (δυναμική την έλεγε το βιβλίο), θα εφαρμοστεί στα έμβολα και στα  τοιχώματα του δοχείου.



και γράφεις: 





> το υγρο δεν συμπιέζεται αλλα παραμορφονονται τα τοιχώματα και οι  σωληνώσεις υπο πίεση,, καποια μικρα του δεκατου του χιλιοστου μεν αλλα  εκει αποθηκεύεται η πιεση αν δεν εκτονωθεί.



ξανά λοιπόν: 
η ενέργεια που δίνεις στο σύστημα με το πρεσσάρισμα, θα εφαρμοστεί στα έμβολα και στα  τοιχώματα του δοχείου.(σωλήνες, πιστόνια - πες τα όπως θέλεις, αν θες πες το "αποθήκευση" ή και φούφουτο, έστω, αλλά είναι δυναμική ενέργεια πια, λόγω θέσης).
η πίεση ΔΕΝ αποθηκεύεται.

όταν πρεσσάρεις κάτι, ασκείς δύναμη -ΟΧΙ πίεση.

κοίταξε και το:





> https://www.toppr.com/bytes/hydraulic-systems/
> 
> Σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω, η πίεση παραμένει σταθερή και η δύναμη που πέρνουμε F2 = F1 x (A2 / A1).
> 
> Αν υποθέσουμε οτι αφαιρώντας ένα έμβολο ίδιων διαστάσεων η διατομή A2  μειώνεται στο μισό τότε θα μειωθεί και η δύναμη F2 επίσης στο μισό.
> 
> Αλλά μάλλον παραείναι απλοϊκό και ίσως υπάρχουν και άλλα που πρέπει να  υπολογίσει κανείς σε ένα σύνθετο υδραυλικό σύστημα...



στο link γράφει:
The hydraulic system works on the principle of Pascal’s law which says  that *the pressure in an enclosed fluid is uniform in all the directions*.  The Pascal’s law is illustrated in the figure.

----------


## tsimpidas

> άντε πάλι...
> 
> ξανά λοιπόν: 
> η ενέργεια που δίνεις στο σύστημα με το πρεσσάρισμα, θα εφαρμοστεί στα έμβολα και στα  τοιχώματα του δοχείου.(σωλήνες, πιστόνια - πες τα όπως θέλεις, αν θες πες το "αποθήκευση" ή και φούφουτο, έστω, αλλά είναι δυναμική ενέργεια πια, λόγω θέσης).
> η πίεση ΔΕΝ αποθηκεύεται.
> 
> όταν πρεσσάρεις κάτι, ασκείς δύναμη -ΟΧΙ πίεση.
> 
> e.



ασκω δυναμη σε μια αντλια που μετρατρεπει την δυναμη σε υδραυλικη πιεση,, 

*εφόσον το μετραω με μετρητή πίεσης λαδιου θα το λεω πίεση*,, φουφουτο πεστο εσύ,

πεστο και.... μπανανα
πεστο και πορτοκαλι
πεστο και γιαννη τον pts μου τον μπαξαβανη 

αν το μετρησεις με θερμομετρο πως θα το πεις ?
αν το μετρησεις με βολτομετρο πως θα το πεις ??

τι ''αντε παλι'' αντε παλι να πουμε τα πορτοκαλια συκα και τον φουφουτο - ξεσκουφωτο ?

----------


## exop

> ασκω δυναμη σε μια αντλια που μετρατρεπει την δυναμη σε υδραυλικη πιεση,, 
> 
> *εφόσον το μετραω με μετρητή πίεσης λαδιου θα το λεω πίεση*,, φουφουτο πεστο εσύ,
> 
> πεστο και.... μπανανα
> πεστο και πορτοκαλι
> πεστο και γιαννη τον pts μου τον μπαξαβανη 
> 
> αν το μετρησεις με θερμομετρο πως θα το πεις ?
> ...





δεν ασκείς δύναμη σε μια αντλία.

εντελώς απλοικά:

βάζεις σε λειτουργία μια αντλία που καταναλώνει ενέργεια (ηλεκτρική, καύσιμο) και παράγει έργο --> κινεί ένα έμβολο και ασκεί δύναμη F σε ένα υγρό.
το υγρό πιέζεται από το έμβολο της αντλίας και η πίεση μεταφέρεται σε όλα τα σημεια του ίδια. 
αν στο άλλο άκρο έχουμε ένα άλλο έμβολο, ασκείται σε αυτό η δύναμη F (μείον τριβές)
αν στο άλλο άκρο έχουμε  δύο ίδια έμβολα, ασκείται σε αυτά η δύναμη F/2 (μείον τριβές)
αν στο άλλο άκρο έχουμε  δύο ίδια έμβολα, και το ένα από τα δυο "κολλήσει" (σταματήσει να κινείται) ασκείται στο άλλο δύναμη F (μείον τριβές)


ελπίζω να συμφωνήσουμε. :Smile: 

Υ.Γ. είμαι σίγουρος οτι το καταλαβαίνεις (ίσως δεν θέλεις να το παραδεχτείς).

----------


## SV1JRT

> _
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα από exop 
> Υ.Γ. το στοίχημα που λές, είναι σαν να κλέβεις εκκλησία.
> -
> 
> _
> 
> το ξερω χεχε



Τσιμπίδα, ....ο exop (Θανάσης) εννοούσε ότι θα είναι σαν να σε κλέβω *ΕΓΩ*. Δεν εννοούσε ότι θα με κλέψεις εσύ.....
Αλλά ούτε αυτό δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις καημένε !!!!
Αλήθεια, τι δουλειά κάνεις ?

.

----------


## Panoss

Στη ΝΑΣΑ είναι Σωτήρη.

----------


## mihalas2

> HYDROSYSTEM HELLAS
> ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑΤΑ ΥΨΗΛΗΣ ΠΙΕΣΕΩΣ ΕΛΑΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΠΙΕΣΜΕΝΟΥ ΑΕΡΟΣ
> http://hydrosystemhellas.weebly.com/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> η ημιμάθεια ειναι χειρότερη της αμάθειας,, το ιδιο ισχυει και για τον Μιχαλη που πουλάει τετεια αντικείμενα.
> 
> 
> ...





η ημιμάθεια ειναι χειρότερη της αμάθειας,, το ιδιο ισχυει και για τον Μιχαλη που πουλάει τετεια αντικείμενα.

ΕΠΙΜΕΝΩ ΞΑΝΑΣΚΕΨΟΥ ΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΛΕΣ Π@Π@ΡΙΕΣ


οταν ρε Μιχαλη με σταθερή πιεση και σταθερο ογκο υγρου σταματήσει το ενα πιστόνι το αλλο που κινητε δεν θα κινηθεί με την διπλάσια ταχύτητα ? εφοσον θα προστεθει σε αυτο ο ογκος υγρου απο το πιστόνι που εχει σταματήσει ??

Η ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΔΙΠΛΑΣΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΟΧΙ Η ΠΙΕΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΕΣ!


Nταξη, τον Μιχαλη τον ξερω οτι ειναι ιμημαθης απο παλιοτερα ποστ που ειχε κανει σχετικα με κατι μπουκαλες διπλης ενεργειας

ΔΕΝ ΝΤΡΕΠΕΣΑΙ ΛΙΓΑΚΙ....!
ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ,  ΠΟΤΕ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΘΗΚΑΜΕ, ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΤ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ,ΔΕΙΞΕ ΤΟ!!!

........ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΤΡΙΚΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΑΥΤΑ.  ΣΕ ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ!!!


Προς αποκατασταση του ονοματος μου δειτε το βιντεακι
και οσοι καταλαβουν.....

----------


## mihalas2

> *ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ*, είναι πολύ εύκολο για όποιον διαβάσει αυτό το νήμα, να καταλάβει ποιος είναι ο γνώστης και ποιος ο άσχετος !!!!!



ρε σωτηρη αφου δεν θελει να καταλαβει
τι χαλας το σαλιο σου.

----------


## exop

ίσως ο τσιμπίδας να μην εκφράζεται με βάση το βιβλίο

έγραψε




> οταν ρε Μιχαλη με σταθερή πιεση και σταθερο ογκο υγρου σταματήσει το ενα  πιστόνι το αλλο που κινητε δεν θα κινηθεί με την διπλάσια ταχύτητα ?  εφοσον θα προστεθει σε αυτο ο ογκος υγρου απο το πιστόνι που εχει  σταματήσει ??







> εφοσον η πιεση ειναι ιση σε συγκοινωνουντα δοχεια δεν θα έχει την διπλάσια πιεση



εντάξει, να δεχτώ οτι ίσως είναι πεισματάρης και επέμενε οτι η πίεση θα μεταβληθεί (η πίεση θα παραμείνει η ίδια) αλλά η γενική του θεώρηση ήταν εν μέρη σωστή. (με βάση το τελικό αποτέλεσμα)

να δεχτώ ακόμη οτι ο τρόπος που γράφει είναι προσβλητικός κάποιες φορές.

και εμένα με "εκνεύρισε" γι αυτό και έγραψα:





> Υ.Γ. φαίνεται - φαντάζομαι - οτι αποφεύγω να το κάνω αρένα.
> θα παρακαλούσα να μην τσιγκλάς με εκφράσεις "φωστήρες" και "παραδώσαμε το μάθημα"



και το σεβάστηκε.

έχω την εντύπωση όμως οτι δεν είναι σωστό να χρησιμοποιούνται εκφράσεις όπως 





> Στη ΝΑΣΑ είναι Σωτήρη.







> ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΤΡΙΚΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΑΥΤΑ.  ΣΕ ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ!!!



Είναι εντελώς μειωτικές και απαξιωτικές και δεν νομίζω οτι του αξίζουν τέτοιοι χαρακτηρισμοί.

----------


## mihalas2

να ξεστραβωθει να δει το βιντεο στο ποστ 70...
και μετα να μας πει ποιος ειναι ο ιμιμαθης...(που με ξερει και απο παλια...!.)

αν με ηξερε δεν θα επεμενε σε αυτα που λεει.

μπορω να του πω με ακριβεια χιλιοστου για την διαδρομη
με ακριβεια γραμμαριου για την δυναμη επι εμβολου
με ακριβεια ml για τον ογκο
με ακριβειασε w για την ισχυ του κινητηρα
με ακριβεια χιλιοστου για την ταχυτητα κινησης
με ακριβεια εκατοστου για μοχλικα
με ακριβεια mbar για το Δp του κυκλωματος
και το αποτελεσμα θα περασει ποιστοποιηση RINA 

και πολυ ευγενικος ημουν!

----------


## pstratos

Χωρίς να έχω διαβάσει με προσοχή το thread να επισημάνω οτι πουθενά δεν αναφέρθηκαν διατομές σωλήνων και ιξώδες υδραυλικού υγρου.
Το οτι τα έμβολά έχουν ίδια πίεση υσχύει μονο αν δεν έχουμε κίνηση του ρευστού (έχουμε ίδια στατική πίεση παντού). Αν έχουμε κίνηση του ρευστου (αντλία αντλέι ρευστο, που κινεί κάποια έμβολα) τότε πρέπει να υπολογίσουμε την πτώση πίεσης του ρευστού στις σωληνώσεις προς τα έμβολα (δυναμική πτώση πίεσης / μανομετρικό στην πιάτσα)

----------


## vasilllis

Η πίεση παιδιά δεν μένει σταθερή.μεταβαλεται συνεχώς.
Για μετρηστε την πίεση σας να δούμε.ξεπερασε το 20?

----------


## SV1JRT

> Η πίεση παιδιά δεν μένει σταθερή. μεταβαλεται συνεχώς.
> Για μετρηστε την πίεση σας να δούμε. ξεπερασε το 20?



8 η μικρή, 12 η μεγάλη φίλε μου Βασίλη.
52 χρόνια χρήστης Γραψαρχιδίνης των 500mg τρεις φορές τη μέρα πριν το φαγητό.
Τίποτα δεν μου χαλάει το Ζέν πια  !!!...
αχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

.

----------


## tsimpidas

> δεν ασκείς δύναμη σε μια αντλία.
> 
> εντελώς απλοικά:
> 
> βάζεις σε λειτουργία μια αντλία που καταναλώνει ενέργεια (ηλεκτρική, καύσιμο) και παράγει έργο --> κινεί ένα έμβολο και ασκεί δύναμη F σε ένα υγρό.
> το υγρό πιέζεται από το έμβολο της αντλίας και η πίεση μεταφέρεται σε όλα τα σημεια του ίδια. 
> αν στο άλλο άκρο έχουμε ένα άλλο έμβολο, ασκείται σε αυτό η δύναμη F (μείον τριβές)
> αν στο άλλο άκρο έχουμε δύο ίδια έμβολα, ασκείται σε αυτά η δύναμη F/2 (μείον τριβές)
> αν στο άλλο άκρο έχουμε δύο ίδια έμβολα, και το ένα από τα δυο "κολλήσει" (σταματήσει να κινείται) ασκείται στο άλλο δύναμη F (μείον τριβές)
> ...




παντα συμφωνουσαμε, =





> η πίεση ειναι η ιδια,,εφόσον το ενεργητικό έμβολο εχει παντα την ιδια διάμετρο και 
> την ιδια δύναμη που το κινει εμπρος, οταν τα παθητικά έμβολα εχουν τερματίσει,,
> 
> οταν κινούνται η πίεση διαιρείται 
> αναλογα τον 
> αριθμό και την αντίσταση των παθητικών εμβόλων,,




αυτο ηταν και το πρωτο μου ποστ σε αυτο το θεμα,,







> ΕΠΙΜΕΝΩ ΞΑΝΑΣΚΕΨΟΥ ΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΛΕΣ Π@Π@ΡΙΕΣ
> 
> _
> οταν ρε Μιχαλη με σταθερή πιεση και σταθερο ογκο υγρου σταματήσει το ενα πιστόνι το αλλο που κινητε δεν θα κινηθεί με την διπλάσια ταχύτητα ? εφοσον θα προστεθει σε αυτο ο ογκος υγρου απο το πιστόνι που εχει σταματήσει ??_
> 
> Η ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΔΙΠΛΑΣΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΟΧΙ Η ΠΙΕΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΕΣ!
> ]




ρε φιλε δουλεύεις τον εαυτο σου ? εγω λεω οτι διπλασιαζεται η ταχυτητα και.....
.εσυ με διορθώνεις λέγοντας οτι...διπλασιαζεται η ταχύτητα ?? :Laugh: χαχαχαχαχαχα










> ........ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΤΡΙΚΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΑΥΤΑ. ΣΕ ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ!!!
> ]



δεν ηθελα να σε προσβαλω, 
παλιοτερα εγραψες σε ενα ποστ οτι μια μπουκαλα διπλης ενεργειας εχει την ιδια δυναμη ελξης 
με την δυναμη προωθησης 

η δυναμη ελξης ομως ειναι μικρότερη διοτι η διαμετρος του βακτρου αφαιρείται απο τα τετραγωνικά εκατοστά πίεσης 
του χωρου πιεσης της ελξης
με τον χωρο πιεσης της προώθησης οπου τα τετραγωνικά εκατοστά επιφανιας πιστονιου ειναι πληρη....

δεν επιτρέπεται να λενε τετεια αυτοι που εμπορεύονται αυτο το αντικείμενο...

αυτο το ποστ σου ηταν πριν χρονια,, η προσπάθεια να με διορθώσεις σημερα με..... το ιδιο που ειπα και εγω
σημαίνει οτι η ημιμάθεια σου παραμενει [κατ εμε παντα ετσι ?]

τωρα* τα περι αντρισμου*........ προσεξτε μην σκίσετε κανενα καλσον μαζι με τον σωτηρη 
που 
*την μια στιγμη μου μιλαει για συγκοινονουντα δοχεία*  :Blink: και 
την αλλη* οταν καταλαβε οτι ελεγε παπαριες ζητουσε 15 μετρητες πιεσης στο συστημα που λέγαμε.*..


θεμα ευγενιας ειναι καθαρα να διαβαζεις προσεκτικα αυτα που γραφει ο αλλος,, και οχι να 
νομίζεις οτι είσαι 
αλάνθαστος γιατι απλα ειναι το επαγγελμα σου,, αν ηταν ετσι 
κανενας γιατρος δεν θα εδεινε λαθος φαρμακα
και κανενας πιλοτος δεν θα εριχνε αεροπλανα απο μαλακιες στην πτηση...

εν ειδα οτι ουδεν ειδα Μιχαλη, και βρισε οσο θες 
Παταξων μεν Ακουσον δε
και που ξερεις,,, μετα απο αυτο το θεμα ισως γινεις λιγοτερο ιμημαθης.

----------


## pstratos

> δεν ασκείς δύναμη σε μια αντλία.
> 
> εντελώς απλοικά:
> 
> βάζεις σε λειτουργία μια αντλία που καταναλώνει ενέργεια (ηλεκτρική, καύσιμο) και παράγει έργο --> κινεί ένα έμβολο και ασκεί δύναμη F σε ένα υγρό.
> το υγρό πιέζεται από το έμβολο της αντλίας και η πίεση μεταφέρεται σε όλα τα σημεια του ίδια. 
> αν στο άλλο άκρο έχουμε ένα άλλο έμβολο, ασκείται σε αυτό η δύναμη F (μείον τριβές)
> αν στο άλλο άκρο έχουμε  δύο ίδια έμβολα, ασκείται σε αυτά η δύναμη F/2 (μείον τριβές)
> αν στο άλλο άκρο έχουμε  δύο ίδια έμβολα, και το ένα από τα δυο "κολλήσει" (σταματήσει να κινείται) ασκείται στο άλλο δύναμη F (μείον τριβές)
> ...




Συγνώμη αλλά με αυτό το κουλουβάχατα δύναμης και πίεσης δεν κρατήθηκα. Όπως όταν μπλέκουμε τις ένοιες ρευμα / τάση υσχύ ένα πράμα.

"βάζεις σε λειτουργία μια αντλία που καταναλώνει ενέργεια (ηλεκτρική, καύσιμο) και παράγει έργο"
Η αντλία ενγένει δεν παράγει έργο (μόνο αν μηλάμε για positive displacement) αν δεν υπάρχει ροή. Τότε ροη Χ πίεση = έργο
"ασκεί δύναμη F σε ένα υγρό" η αντλία δεν ασκεί δυνάμεις. Πίεση ασκεί. Αν το ρευστό έχει κάπου να πάει (να κινήσει πχ ένα εμβολο) τότε θα έχουμε και ροή.
Αν η αντλία είναι ένα έμβολο πχ το πενταλ του φρένου τότε: Η *δύναμη* (F) που ασκείται στο έμβολο(εμβαδού S) αντιστοιχεί σε πίεση που *αναπτύσεται* στο ρευστό (P=F/S)

"αν στο άλλο άκρο έχουμε ένα άλλο έμβολο, ασκείται σε αυτό η δύναμη F "  --> μόνο αν το έμβολο είναι ίδιου εμβαδού με το πρώτο. Διαφορετικά ασκείται πάνω του δύναμη Fεμβ=P X Sεμβ

Οσα έμβολα και αν έχεις θα ασκείται πάνω στο κάθε ένα δύναμη  Fεμβ=P X Sεμβ

Αυτά όσο έχεις σταθερή πίεση στο σύστημά σου, πχ αν τα έμβολα δεν κινούνται και ασκούν δυνάμεις σε σταθερά σημεία. Τότε ούτε η αντλία, ούτε τα έμβολα παράγουν κάποιο έργο (αφού οι δυνάμεις δεν μετακινούν τα σημεία εφαρμογής τους)

Αν τα έμβολά κινούνται σκέφτεσαι με βάσει τις παροχές. Η παροχή της αντλίας μοιράζεται στις παροχές των εμβόλων. Η αντλία παράγει έργο ίσο με όγκο Χ πίεση. Κάθε έμβολό καταναλίσκει ένέργεια εμβαδο Χ μετατόπιση Χ πίεση. Όποιο έμβολο "τερματίσει" δεν απορροφά άλλη ενέργεια, αλλά ασκεί δύναμη πάντοτε πιεσηΧεμβαδό

Ενέργεια καταναλίσκεται και κατά μήκος των σωληνώσεων. Χονδρικά ροη Χ πτωση πίεσης

Φυσική λυκείου είναι......

Και μια ερώτηση που την βάζαμε στους πρωτοετείς: (και δυστυχώς το 50% την πάταγε)
Αφού το πόδι του οδηγού που πατά σταθερά το φρένο δεν παράγει κάποιο έργο, γιατί σταματά το αυτοκίνητο???

----------


## mihalas2

[QUOTE=tsimpidas;864996]ναι,, αν πχ εχουμε 100bar στο ενεργητικο και εχουμε 4 παθητικα τοτε εχουμε απο 25bar σε καθε παθητικο που κινηται,,
οταν ενα απο αυτα τερματισει 
τοτε την δυναμη του και τον ογκο υγρου του την περνουν τα υπολυπα,, 

ετσι αν εχουμε δυο παθητικα και το ενα ''κοκαλωσει'' το αλλο κινηται με την διπλασια δυναμη + ταχυτητα.[/QUOTE


σε αυτο σου απαντησα ....


σε οτι αφορα τα εμβολα διπλης ενεργειας ουδεποτε εχω πει αυτο που εγραψες
και σε προκαλω να ανεβασεις το συγκεκριμμενο ποστ με αντιγραφη στα λεγομενα μου 
οπως κανω και εγω στα δικα σου λεγομμενα!

οσο για το καλτσον οι γνωστες του αντικειμενου καταλαβαινουν ποιος το σκισε....

----------


## exop

> Συγνώμη αλλά με αυτό το κουλουβάχατα δύναμης και πίεσης δεν κρατήθηκα. Όπως όταν μπλέκουμε τις ένοιες ρευμα / τάση υσχύ ένα πράμα.
> 
> "βάζεις σε λειτουργία μια αντλία που καταναλώνει ενέργεια (ηλεκτρική, καύσιμο) και παράγει έργο"
> Η αντλία ενγένει δεν παράγει έργο (μόνο αν μηλάμε για positive displacement) αν δεν υπάρχει ροή. Τότε ροη Χ πίεση = έργο
> "ασκεί δύναμη F σε ένα υγρό" η αντλία δεν ασκεί δυνάμεις. Πίεση ασκεί. Αν το ρευστό έχει κάπου να πάει (να κινήσει πχ ένα εμβολο) τότε θα έχουμε και ροή.
> Αν η αντλία είναι ένα έμβολο πχ το πενταλ του φρένου τότε: Η *δύναμη* (F) που ασκείται στο έμβολο(εμβαδού S) αντιστοιχεί σε πίεση που *αναπτύσεται* στο ρευστό (P=F/S)
> 
> "αν στο άλλο άκρο έχουμε ένα άλλο έμβολο, ασκείται σε αυτό η δύναμη F "  --> μόνο αν το έμβολο είναι ίδιου εμβαδού με το πρώτο. Διαφορετικά ασκείται πάνω του δύναμη Fεμβ=P X Sεμβ
> 
> ...



γιαυτό έγραψα " εντελώς απλοικά"

ας το πούμε αλλιώς λοιπόν:

έχεις μια μηχανή η οποία σπρώχνει ένα έμβολο μέσα σε ένα κύλινδρο 
 στην άλλη άκρη του κυλίνδρου έχουμε ένα άλλο - ίδιο έμβολο 
Η δύναμη F που ασκείται στο έμβολο αντιστοιχεί σε πίεση που αναπτύσεται στο ρευστό P=F/S

υπάρχει περίπτωση η πίεση στο υγρό/ρευστό να μεταβληθεί;

θεώρησε τα όλα ιδανικά.

----------


## pstratos

Υπό ιδανικές συνθήκες η πίεση είναι σταθερή σε όλο το υδραυλικό σύστημα. Θα ισχύει Fμηχ/Sμηχ = Fεμβ1/Sεμβ1 = Fεμβ2/Sεμβ2 =....= Fεμβn/Sεμβn= P

----------


## exop

ο ισχυρισμός του ήταν:




> δεν θα έχει την διπλάσια πιεση;



αυτό ήθελα να του δώσω να καταλάβει: 




> Υπό ιδανικές συνθήκες η πίεση είναι σταθερή/ίδια σε όλο το υδραυλικό σύστημα.



όμως έχεις δίκαιο.
ο τρόπος που το έγραψα ήταν το λιγότερο "μπακάλικος" και κουλουβάχατα όπως είπες και ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση.

----------


## tsimpidas

> ο ισχυρισμός του ήταν:_δεν θα έχει την διπλάσια πιεση;_
> αυτό ήθελα να του δώσω να καταλάβει: 
> .



*
μην μου δεινεις αλλο να καταλάβω*, οπως περιγραφει και στην παραθεση *Η παροχή της αντλίας μοιράζεται στις παροχές των εμβόλων* 
καθε 
εμβολο που σταματα ητε απο αντισταση ητε απο τερματισμο το πιστονι που κινηται ακομη κινηται με την διπλασια ταχυτητα
αν εκει που πρεσσαρουμε δυο εμβολα αφερεσουμε το ενα το αλλο πρεσσαρει *με την διπλασια πιεση απο πριν* 
ποτε 
*δεν υποστηριξα οτι με 10 bar αντλια θα πρεσσαρει το εμβολο με τα διπλασια bar-πιεση* 
κανετε τους εξυπνους 
και οταν στριμώχνεστε τα θελετε =




> θεώρησε τα όλα ιδανικά.



ή=
Σωτηρη εχω...... και αλλα 20 μανομετρα στην αποθηκη.. να τα βαλω και αυτα ? =




> *
> ΕΣΥ* θα κατασκευάσεις μία αντλία που θα δίνει λάδι σε *10* (ΔΕΚΑ) έμβολα.
> Στην αντλία και σε κάθε ένα από τα έμβολα θα βάλεις από ένα μανόμετρο.
> .








> Αν τα έμβολά κινούνται σκέφτεσαι με βάσει τις παροχές. Η παροχή της αντλίας μοιράζεται στις παροχές των εμβόλων. Η αντλία παράγει έργο ίσο με όγκο Χ πίεση. Κάθε έμβολό καταναλίσκει ένέργεια εμβαδο Χ μετατόπιση Χ πίεση. Όποιο έμβολο "τερματίσει" δεν απορροφά άλλη ενέργεια, αλλά ασκεί δύναμη πάντοτε πιεσηΧεμβαδό
> 
> Ενέργεια καταναλίσκεται και κατά μήκος των σωληνώσεων. Χονδρικά ροη Χ πτωση πίεσης
> 
> Φυσική λυκείου είναι......
> ?



Ευχαριστω φιλε pstratos που περιεγραψες σε μονο ενα ποστ 9 σελιδες θεματος. :Thumbup1:  
ειχαν μεινει στην φυσικη γυμνασιου





> *ο βλάκας επιμένει"
> * το παρακάτω κείμενο απο βιβλίο φυσικής τηε Β' Γυμνασίου, μπας και το πιάσεις.....
> .



Μιχαλη 
θα περιγράψω περίπτωση συνάδελφου σου, μηχανικού -εμπόρου υδραυλικών συστημάτων υψηλής πίεσης- κανε κρατεί.
αν 
είσαι εσυ αυτός δεν το γνωρίζω.

----------


## exop

> *
> μην μου δεινεις αλλο να καταλάβω*, οπως περιγραφει και στην παραθεση *Η παροχή της αντλίας μοιράζεται στις παροχές των εμβόλων* 
> καθε 
> εμβολο που σταματα ητε απο αντισταση ητε απο τερματισμο το πιστονι που κινηται ακομη κινηται με την διπλασια ταχυτητα
> αν εκει που πρεσσαρουμε δυο εμβολα αφερεσουμε το ενα το αλλο πρεσσαρει *με την διπλασια πιεση απο πριν* 
> ποτε 
> *δεν υποστηριξα οτι με 10 bar αντλια θα πρεσσαρει το εμβολο με τα διπλασια bar-πιεση* 
> κανετε τους εξυπνους 
> και οταν στριμώχνεστε τα θελετε =



δεν παίζεσαι με τίποτε:




> ναι,, αν πχ εχουμε 100bar στο ενεργητικο και  εχουμε 4 παθητικα τοτε εχουμε απο 25bar σε καθε παθητικο που κινηται



η πίεση θα είναι σταθερή/ίδια σε όλο το υδραυλικό σύστημα.





> Οσα έμβολα και αν έχεις θα ασκείται πάνω στο κάθε ένα δύναμη  Fεμβ=P X Sεμβ



αλλάζει το εμβαδόν οχι η πίεση.





> Fμηχ/Sμηχ = Fεμβ1/Sεμβ1 = Fεμβ2/Sεμβ2 =....= Fεμβn/Sεμβn= P



αλλάζεις το S και για να μείνει το P σταθερό, μεταβάλλεται το F.

αν θέλεις υπολόγισε και 




> Ενέργεια καταναλίσκεται και κατά μήκος των σωληνώσεων. Χονδρικά ροη Χ πτωση πίεσης



η πίεση όμως στο ρευστό, θα είναι σταθερή.

----------


## tsimpidas

Γνωστος εχει στην κατοχη του μπουκαλα
200 τονων πιεσης 
και αποφασιζει να φτιαξει μια πρεσα που θα συνθλιβει ελιες.

Πηγαίνει σε εναν συναδελφο σου Μιχαλη και του φτιαχνει ενα σχεδιο για τον 
σκελετο της πρεσσας...

μου δειχνει το σχεδιο και του λεω οτι η βαση του ειναι λαθος και πρεπει να γινει πιο παχια κατα 20cm ωστε να 
αντεξει την πιεση,,
το δωματιο τοποθέτησης της πρεσσας ειναι 2,5 μετρα, και το σχεδιο ειναι για 2,45μετρα σκελετο,,

του λεω =''θα την πατήσεις,, ειναι μαλακια το σχεδιο και θα ειναι αργα οταν με θυμηθης,''
μου απαντα= ''αυτος ειναι μηχανικος και ξερει''

του απαντω=''καλα, τουλάχιστον τι αντλια θα βαλεις και με πόσους ίππους μοτερ ? ''
μου απαντά=''1 ιππο μοτερ και αντλια 4 λιτρων''

του λεω= ''παλι μαλακία θα κανεις, πρεπει να παρεις μοτερ 3 ιππων και δυπλη αντλια με μια των 4 λιτρων και μια των 12 λιτρων, με δυο χειριστήρια που θα καταλήγουν στην ιδια μπουκάλα, ωστε οταν πρεσσαρεις ελιες να χρεισιμοποιεις το χειριστηριο των 4 λιτρων και οταν θες να ''παρεις τα κενα'' οπως ξεπρεσσαρισμα-ανεβασμα εμβολου-κατέβασμα εμβολου στο κενο, να το κανεις γρήγορα για να εχεις αποδοση απο θεμα χρονου.''

μου απαντα=''αυτος αυτο μου ειπε,, οτι η αντλια των 4 λιτρων με 1 ιππο μοτερ θα με καλυψει''

''οκ'' του απάντησα,, θα τα πουμε αφου το φτιάξεις όπως σου είπαν..''

μετά ενα μηνά έρχεται το ''σύστημα''

ανεβα-κατεβα ειναι σαν την διαφήμιση του jack Daniels =https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q48GD7hZ_7I  :Lol: 

βαζει να πρεσάρει κατι ελιες και τινάχτηκε στον αερα ολη η πρεσσα σπάζοντας την βαση της,,, :W00t: 

Τα μπινελίκια που εριξε στον ''σχεδιαστη'' και εμπορο δεν περιγραφονται...

πριν κανα μηνα πηγα και τον βρηκα να σκαβει το δαπεδο κατα 25 cm ωστε να επισκευάσει τον σκελετο με 
το παχος της βασης που του ειχα πει αρχικα,,μιας και 
το υψος του δωματιου δεν επέτρεπε ευκολη μετατροπή,,, τον 
ρωτησα,, ''οκ και με την αντλια που ειναι πιο αργη και απο την καθυστερηση τι θα κανεις ??''

Ψαχνει τωρα μαστορα που θα του συνδεσει την αντλια των 4 λιτρων με μια 12 αρα και δευτερο χειριστηριο
σε αλλο μοτερ 
μιας και τον ''συναδελφο'' σου τον ξεχεσε καταλλήλως. 

παει χαμενο =
ενα μοτερ 1 ιππου καινουριο
ηλεκτροβανες και αυτοματισμοί αχρηστοι μιας και για τις αναγκες του 
μια απλη ρυθμιση στα bar στο χειριστηριο ηταν αρκετη,
ο χρονος και το χρημα που εχασε φτιάχνοντας λαθος πραγματα και 
αγοράζοντας οτι ειχε ο αλλος για ξεφόρτωμα.

Τι δουλεια κανω Μιχαλη ?
=






> Στη ΝΑΣΑ

----------


## vasilllis

> Γνωστος εχει στην κατοχη του μπουκαλα
> 200 τονων πιεσης 
> και αποφασιζει να φτιαξει μια πρεσα που θα συνθλιβει ελιες.
> 
> Πηγαίνει σε εναν συναδελφο σου Μιχαλη και του φτιαχνει ενα σχεδιο για τον 
> σκελετο της πρεσσας...
> 
> μου δειχνει το σχεδιο και του λεω οτι η βαση του ειναι λαθος και πρεπει να γινει πιο παχια κατα 20cm ωστε να 
> αντεξει την πιεση,,
> ...



θελεις να μας εξηγησεις με ποιους (μαθηματικους-φυσικους) υπολογισμους  συμπερανες οτι η βαση δεν ειναι τοσο ΄παχια¨'?
Επισης υπολογισμους για παροχες αντλιων και κινητηρων (ή κινητηρων και αντλιων απο οτι βλεπω)

----------


## tsimpidas

> θελεις να μας εξηγησεις με ποιους (μαθηματικους-φυσικους) υπολογισμους  συμπερανες οτι η βαση δεν ειναι τοσο ΄παχια¨'?
> Επισης υπολογισμους για παροχες αντλιων και κινητηρων (ή κινητηρων και αντλιων απο οτι βλεπω)



όχι.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Panoss

Τσιμπήδα έτσι, μη μιλάς, θέλουν να σου κλέψουν τις γνώσεις σου που απέκτησες στο UCLA και αξίζουν εκατομμύρια $$. 
Εσύ μη βγάζεις άχνα  άστους να σκάσουν.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Γνωστος εχει στην κατοχη του μπουκαλα
> *200 τονων πιεσης* 
> και αποφασιζει να φτιαξει μια πρεσα που θα συνθλιβει ελιες.
> 
> 
> =



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


.

----------


## mihalas2

> Γνωστος εχει στην κατοχη του μπουκαλα
> 200 τονων πιεσης 
> και αποφασιζει να φτιαξει μια πρεσα που θα συνθλιβει ελιες.
> 
> Πηγαίνει σε εναν συναδελφο σου Μιχαλη και του φτιαχνει ενα σχεδιο για τον 
> σκελετο της πρεσσας...
> 
> μου δειχνει το σχεδιο και του λεω οτι η βαση του ειναι λαθος και πρεπει να γινει πιο παχια κατα 20cm ωστε να 
> αντεξει την πιεση,,
> ...






ρε τσιμπιδα 

προσπαθω να καταλαβω τον λογο της επιθεσης

εχεις καποιο προβλημα με την παρτη μου?
ολο μιχαλη και μιχαλη εισαι.....  και.... συνεχιζεις τα ψεματα !!!

πχ οτι με ξερεις απο παλια.... μπερδεψες  μια πρεσσα 200 τον,με κατι σκισμενα καλτσον, εναν συναδελφο μου που μπορει να ημουν  εγω, αλλα δεν εισαι σιγουρος ,κατι εμβολα διπλης   (δεν εχω καταλαβει..!!)

βρισκεσαι σε μεγαλη συγχιση .

απλα δειξε μας μερικα βιντεο απο μελετες -κατασκευες , διαφορων εργων σου 


να καταλαβω κι εγω τι δουλεια κανεις.

( εγω σου εδειξα https://youtu.be/vIXAlPP3RK4)
σειρα σου τωρα .

----------


## SV1JRT

> η πίεση ειναι η ιδια,,εφόσον το ενεργητικό έμβολο εχει παντα την ιδια διάμετρο και 
> την ιδια δύναμη που το κινει εμπρος, οταν τα παθητικά έμβολα εχουν τερματίσει,,
> 
> οταν κινούνται *η πίεση διαιρείται* 
> αναλογα τον 
> αριθμό και την αντίσταση των παθητικών εμβόλων,,



.
.
.




> ναι,, *αν πχ εχουμε 100bar στο ενεργητικο και εχουμε 4 παθητικα τοτε εχουμε απο 25bar σε καθε παθητικο που κινηται*,,
> οταν ενα απο αυτα τερματισει 
> τοτε την δυναμη του και τον ογκο υγρου του την περνουν τα υπολυπα,, 
> 
> ετσι αν εχουμε δυο παθητικα και το ενα ''κοκαλωσει'' το αλλο κινηται με την διπλασια δυναμη + ταχυτητα.



.
.
.




> Τι είπες τώρα ?? 
> Φυσική πρώτης γυμνασίου:
> http://ebooks.edu.gr/modules/ebook/s...30/3511,14400/
> 
> Η πίεση που έχει ένα υγρό που βρίσκετε σε *Συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία* είναι *ΙΔΙΑ* σε όλα τα δοχεία ανεξάρτητα από την διάμετρο και τον όγκο των δοχείων.
> Μην γινόμαστε Ζωγράφοι.....
> 
> .



.
.
.




> η πιεση ειναι η ιδια, *αλλα αν εχουμε 100 εμβολα* και* 100 bar πιεση* το καθε εμβολο θα φρεναρει το δισκο με 1 bar
> 
> αν εχουμε 1 εμβολο θα φρεναρει με 100 bar,, αυτο λεμε εξ αρχης οτι απο τοτε που η ΗΟΝDA ξεσυνδεσε το μπροστινο εμβολο 
> το πισω φρενο κοκαλωνει ευκολοτερα απο πριν 
> διοτι η αντλια παρεμεινε η ιδια με το μοντελο που φρεναριζε δυο τροχους με την ιδια πιεση.



.
.
.




> *ΣΕ ΠΑΩ ΣΤΟΙΧΗΜΑ 1000 (ΧΙΛΙΑ) ΕΥΡΩ
> 
> ΕΣΥ* θα κατασκευάσεις μία αντλία που θα δίνει λάδι σε *10* (ΔΕΚΑ) έμβολα.
> Στην αντλία και σε κάθε ένα από τα έμβολα θα βάλεις από ένα μανόμετρο.
> Θα πιέσεις την αντλία και θα δούμε τι θα γράφουν τα μανόμετρα.
> Αν τα μανόμετρα που θα έχουν τα έμβολα, γράψουν πίεση 10 φορές μικρότερη από την πίεση που θα γράφει το μανόμετρο της αντλίας, *θα σου δώσω 1000 ΕΥΡΩ*. Αν όλα τα μανόμετρα γράψουν την ίδια πίεση *θα μου δώσεις ΕΣΥ 1000 ΕΥΡΩ*.
> *Οι διαχειριστές του HLEKTRONIKA θα επιβλέπουν το στοίχημα και θα αποφανθούν ποίος το κερδίζει.*
> Τι λές ??
> 
> .



.
.
.




> *Ήμουν πολύ σαφής.
> *
> *ΕΙΠΑ:*
> 1) Όταν τα πιστόνια κινούνται, η πίεση του λαδιού μέσα στα πιστόνια, θα είναι η ίδια με την πίεση του λαδιού μέσα στην αντλία.
> 2) Όταν τα πιστόνια είναι τερματισμένα, η πίεση του λαδιού μέσα στα πιστόνια, θα είναι η ίδια με την πίεση του λαδιού μέσα στην αντλία.
> 
> *ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ:*
> 1) Η πίεση του λαδιού είναι η ίδια όταν τα πιστόνια κινούνται με την πίεση του λαδιού όταν τα πιστόνια έχουν τερματίσει.
> 2) Η πίεση του λαδιού  είναι ίδια όταν τα πιστόνια δουλεύουν χωρίς φορτίο, με την πίεση του λαδιού όταν τα πιστόνια δουλεύουν με φορτίο. 
> ...



.
.
.
Λοιπόν Τσιμπίδα, τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχεια !!
Φτιάξε το σύστημα με την αντλία και τις τέσσερις μπουκάλες που σου λέω και πάμε να μετρήσουμε αν κάθε μπουκάλα παίρνει το 1/4 της πίεσης της αντλίας όπως γράφεις στα μηνύματα που έχω κάνει quote.
*Θα το βάλεις το στοίχημα ή είσαι κότα λυράτη ????*


.

----------


## Panoss

> *Θα το βάλεις το στοίχημα ή είσαι κότα λυράτη ????*
> .





(+500$(*) στον τσιμπήδα)







*Λιβερίας, έτσι;

----------


## tsimpidas

πάρε τα φάρμακα σου και ηρέμησε,, τα στοιχήματα απαγορευονται χωρις αδεια απο το κρατος... :Lol: 






> 8 η μικρή, 12 η μεγάλη φίλε μου Βασίλη.
> 52 χρόνια χρήστης Γραψαρχιδίνης των 500mg τρεις φορές τη μέρα πριν το φαγητό.
> Τίποτα δεν μου χαλάει το Ζέν πια  !!!...
> αχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
> 
> .







> .........





Πανο μιας και σου αρέσει η ποίηση= https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRbVgo7lSvM

επερνα ιδέες σήμερα για το επόμενο μου ποίημα.

----------


## Panoss

Άσε την ποίηση και τις λαλακίες και κάνε σάκο του μποξ δυο ωρίτσες.
Σε περιμένει αγώνας κι είναι πολλά τα λεφτά.
Σε θέλω ΕΤΟΙΜΟ!

----------


## tsimpidas

> Άσε την ποίηση και τις λαλακίες και κάνε σάκο του μποξ δυο ωρίτσες.
> Σε περιμένει αγώνας κι είναι πολλά τα λεφτά.
> Σε θέλω ΕΤΟΙΜΟ!



Έσω ετοιμος,, :Laugh:

----------


## SV1JRT

> πάρε τα φάρμακα σου και ηρέμησε,, τα στοιχήματα απαγορευονται χωρις αδεια απο το κρατος...
> 
> Πανο μιας και σου αρέσει η ποίηση= https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRbVgo7lSvM
> 
> επερνα ιδέες σήμερα για το επόμενο μου ποίημα.




*Φάνηκε λοιπόν ποιος είναι ο ημιμαθείς και σκίζει τα καλσόν με τις ντουζίνες.....*

Και που'σαι *Τσιμπιδάκι* (για τα φρύδια), σου 'χω και εγώ ένα ποίημα που σου πάει γάντι !!

*"Ποιητής εκ του προχείρου,
έχει την μορφή του χοίρου"*
Σούτσος.

.

----------

gregpro (09-05-19)

----------


## vasilllis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zliXSV49Waw

Μετα απο αυτο το θεμα,επειδη η honda δεν καταφερε να βγαλει ακρη με τις πιεσεις-δυναμεις αποφασισε να κανει το συστημα της με 2 αντλιες ακα διαφορετικες πιεσεις-δυναμεις.

----------


## lepouras

Στέλιο δεν ξέρω αν πείρες την απάντηση που ήθελες αλλά ματς είδες.  

και για άλλη μια φορά φτάσαμε στο τέλος του προγράμματός μας. 
 κλειδώνει.

----------

mikemtb (06-03-19)

----------


## leosedf

Α ρε Γιάννη μου το χάλασες με το κλείδωμα, περίμενα να κλείσουν συναντήσεις, να βρεθούν κλπ και να λύσουν το πρόβλημα.
https://youtu.be/YF0QcEgIzV0?t=2

----------

johnnyb (06-03-19)

----------

